# AQA - Aquila Resources



## Sean K (29 September 2007)

For you, Go Nuke. 

They've got a ton of projects. Need to go to their web site I think.

Highlights from the previous quarter below.

AQA home page


----------



## michael_selway (29 September 2007)

kennas said:


> For you, Go Nuke.
> 
> They've got a ton of projects. Need to go to their web site I think.
> 
> ...




Hi do you know what the mine life of the coal and iron ore of this company is?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 -- -- -- 
EPS -9.8 -- -- -- 
DPS 0.0 -- -- -- 

thx

MS


----------



## michael_selway (27 November 2007)

Hi Kennas

Did you own or have bought this stock recently?

*Date: 14/11/2007 
Author: Peter Wells 
Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 25 
Some directors of Australian-listed companies actively traded shares in earlyNovember 2007. Charles Bass, a non-executive director of Aquila Resources,gained $A13m from the sale of some two million of the miner's shares. TerrySmart, a director of JB Hi-Fi, has sold 115,000 of the consumer electronicsretailer's shares for just over $A1.9m. On the buying side, TranspacificIndustries' chairman Terry Peabody has increased his stake in the wastemanagement group to more than 109 million shares after buying over $A6.7m worthof the stock*



> Business Description
> Aquila Resources Limited (AQA) is a minerals exploration company mainly focused on coal and iron ore project development. AQAs most advanced project is the 50% owned Isaac Plains Coal Project in the Bowen Basin in Central Queensland.
> 
> Company Strategy
> AQA has a strong pipeline of projects at various stages of development. The 50% owned Isaac Plains Coal Project began production in November 2006. Cashflow from the project and JV partners will be used to fund AQAs various exploration projects. The company is targeting a 15 year mine life with annual production of 3.6mt (split 75% metallurgical coal and 25% thermal coal. Aquilas second advanced project is the Belvedere Coal Underground Project, which has a large hard coking coal JORC resource of 2.7bn tonnes. CVRD exercised an option and acquired a 51% interest in the project for US$90. CVRD can acquire the balance of the project at fair market value. A BFS commenced in 2H07. Project commitment is expected in 2010. AQAs Iron ore projects are progressing with the establishment of the Australian Premium Iron Ore Joint Venture (API), with CVRD-Inco (sold by AMCI to CVRD). CVRD will sole fund the first $10m of exploration expenditure, which will focus on the west Pilbara region in WA. AQA also has a number of other iron ore and coal JV projects which it is earning interests in through exploration. These projects are spread across Botswana and Australia. AQA sold its Mozambique interest in August 2007 for $59.2m Aquila Resources reported a net loss of $12.5m for the year ended 30 June 2007, down from a profit of $3.36m in the pcp. Revenues from ordinary activities were $14.597m. Net operating cash outflow was $3.652m compared to an outflow of $1.29m in the pcp. No dividend was declared.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (4 December 2007)

An interesting last couple of months for Aquila, not much resistance at all with many a punter keen to hop onboard.
Entitlement ex date coming up in a few days, no doubt adding a bit of fuel to the current strong trend ATM.
Worth a look for those that haven't been riding this one of late!


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2007)

michael_selway said:


> Hi do you know what the mine life of the coal and iron ore of this company is?



No, only been following it due to the CUL and HLX JVs. Don't hold CUL anymore but have a few HLX, waiting for the API JORC early next year, and exploration results from the other potential deposits. HLX are saying potentially 'hundreds of millions of tons', which sounds like a bit of a ramp to me, but I'd be happy for just a couple of hundred million which would rerate HLX considerably. Will obviously be significant in adding tonnage to the overall API project economics.


----------



## bigdog (4 December 2007)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22858101-5005200,00.html

WHAT THE BROKERS SAY: Kevin Andrusiak | December 03, 2007

Aquila Resources (AQA)
Foster Stockbroking
Buy recommendation
Price target of $14.49
Last traded $9.20

HERE'S a question for the those with a penchant for all things hematite: which company has the biggest JORC-compliant hematite resource in the Pilbara outside of BHP Billiton, Rio Tinto or Fortescue? 

That's right, Aquila Resources. However, the company's iron ore assets took a back seat recently as Aquila and its partners moved to advance their coal assets in Queensland. "Belvedere, Washpool and Botswana add to the coal pipeline," Foster Stockbroking analysts write. "Besides Peak Downs, Washpool and Belvedere provide a robust pipeline for the company to increase its coal production and become a major independent Australian exporter. 

Additionally, the company has coal projects in Botswana which it hopes to extract value from." As for the iron ore, Aquila is targeting a production start in 2011 from its 266 million tonne project in the Pilbara. 

However, the company's initial focus in iron ore will be on South Africa, according to Foster. "This is mostly because of pre-existing infrastructure and capacity (rail, port) and potential domestic customers (Mittal), meaning production could be as early as 2010." 

As for what's still to come out of the Aquila headquarters before the end of the current financial year, Foster said to watch out for an inaugural resource for Washpool, and upgrade of the Pilbara resource and initial drilling results from South Africa. "A resolution of Aquila's dispute with ACMI of its joint venture with the latter is also expected, which could eventuate in Aquila buying its partner's interests at an attractive valuation."


----------



## imajica (4 December 2007)

The Directors of Aquila Resources Limited are pleased to announce that they have resolved to proceed with a bonus issue of shares to all shareholders of the Company.

This year’s bonus issue is made in recognition of the continuing significant progress and development of the Company and the invaluable support it has received from its shareholders. It is also intended to encourage greater liquidity in the Company’s shares, to ensure an active market is maintained for share trading transactions by new and existing shareholders.

The entitlements are to be issued for nil consideration and will be distributed on the pro-rata basis of “one for every five” ordinary shares held by existing shareholders at 5 pm (WST) on 12 December 2007, being the Record Date.
The shares will trade on an “ex” entitlement basis from 6 December 2007.


Just in case people have forgotten or are unaware of the imminent share issue


----------



## grace (4 December 2007)

imajica said:


> The Directors of Aquila Resources Limited are pleased to announce that they have resolved to proceed with a bonus issue of shares to all shareholders of the Company.
> 
> This year’s bonus issue is made in recognition of the continuing significant progress and development of the Company and the invaluable support it has received from its shareholders. It is also intended to encourage greater liquidity in the Company’s shares, to ensure an active market is maintained for share trading transactions by new and existing shareholders.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't mind buying some of these, but I have never been involved in a "free" bonus issue.  When it goes "ex", what is the general scenario? ie yesterday closing price divide 6 times 5?  Better to buy before or after (general speaking....I know you don't have a crystal ball).


----------



## michael_selway (4 December 2007)

bigdog said:


> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22858101-5005200,00.html
> 
> WHAT THE BROKERS SAY: Kevin Andrusiak | December 03, 2007
> 
> ...




Thanks have to keep an eye on this one. Also looks like it has someiron ore as well

thx

MS

Business Description 
Red Hill Iron Limited (RHI) is a minerals exploration company focused in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. Red Hill Iron Limited (RHI) has assembled portfolio of Exploration Licences in the western margin of the Pilbara Province. The tenement group is prospective for iron ore, gold and base metals. 



> Red Hill Iron was listed in February 2006 with a pre float NTA of $6.7 million. With
> approximately 40 million shares on issue it now has a capitalization of approx $160
> million and has cash on hand of around $9 million.
> This appears to be an amazing appreciation of value in a very short time but it simply
> ...


----------



## imajica (4 December 2007)

there is every chance the share price might drop 20% after the issue - but with these fundamentals it will be a force to be reckoned with in 2008 and will apppreciate accordingly.

last year I think there was a 1 for 1 share split and the share price went from around $6 to about $3 but since has apppreciated to around $10

by Thursday close, AQA might be $11 or $12 - the sooner you get in the less initial percentage value loss you will have to face. essentially a 20% drop is in line with the free issue


----------



## grace (4 December 2007)

Red Hill Iron was yet another successful spin-off from Giralia (GIR).  Watch out for their future iron ore spin-offs!


----------



## imajica (5 December 2007)

aquila up strongly this morning to $10.45 with a high of $10.49


tomorrow is the last day to be on the register to be entitled to the free shares - we might have a mad scramble on our hands over the next two days


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2007)

imajica said:


> tomorrow is the last day to be on the register to be entitled to the free shares - we might have a mad scramble on our hands over the next two days



Yes, but watch for sell off ex entitlement. Unless you've a long term view. Not all go that way of course.


----------



## imajica (5 December 2007)

I'm expecting a 20% drop which would be in line with the free issue

ie- if it closes at $12 tomorrow - it may drop to $10 or so. If you got in early enough the capital gain experienced in the lead up will off set any capital loss - essentially providing you with free shares.


----------



## imajica (5 December 2007)

AQUILA RECEIVES US$45 MILLION FROM VALE


The Company is pleased to announce that it received US$45 million yesterday from the sale of a 25.5% interest in the Belvedere Coal Joint Venture to Vale (previously CVRD Group), following the exercise by Vale Group of its option to purchase a 51% interest in the Belvedere Coal Joint Venture from the Aquila Group and the AMCI Group, announced on July 20th 2007.


----------



## imajica (7 December 2007)

Some interesting info from the other place (HC) - thought I would reproduce it here as it provides a good summary of Aquila's projects and future potential - as always DYOR


Aquila and the API joint venture has still only scratched the surface in its WA tenements as far as the potential Iron Ore resource is concerned. The recent release from Red Hill Iron says it all...

"The target style mirrors the Robe River Deepdale deposits to our immediate north which provide the ore for the Robe River Iron Associates operations around Pannawonica. At those operations, both outcropping CID in mesas up to 60 metres high and totally buried CID occur. To date, our exploration has focussed on the more obvious mesa targets. The new ore reserve calculations that are anticipated to be ready for release first quarter next year will be based on the first 18 months of drilling of these mesas. We believe that there is exciting potential for future reserves to be defined within extensions to these mesas but, more particularly, as buried CID and there is already evidence that deep canyon incision may have occurred within the project area."

Given they have so far concentrated on the mesas (in Cullen tenements too), the buried CID potential is still largely unexplored. AND...the API West Pilbara Direct Shipping Iron resource is closer to the coast than any of BHP, RIO or FMG.

Then there is South Africa where the transport infrastructure is largely already in place. Anyone interested in the future of Iron Ore production in Australia/South Africa must look at AQA. A mid-cap resource company with 5 bagger potential (at least) over the next 3-5 years.

I haven't even mentioned the coal!!! Top quality metalurgical product and heaps of it...as well as thermal resources. This is one of the best unknown companies in the country.


----------



## grace (8 December 2007)

imajica said:


> Some interesting info from the other place (HC) - thought I would reproduce it here as it provides a good summary of Aquila's projects and future potential - as always DYOR
> 
> 
> Aquila and the API joint venture has still only scratched the surface in its WA tenements as far as the potential Iron Ore resource is concerned. The recent release from Red Hill Iron says it all...
> ...




You have indeed convinced me that it is a good company, but what about a valuation?  I don't even know how to begin to value this one (I know little about coal but a bit about iron ore).  Demand on these two are good though for a number of years.  It is not making any money yet though.  When did you buy in?  I see this thread is not very old (a couple of months).  I notice the shares are tightly held by Board Members and balance of TOP 20.

Sorry about the basic questions, but I have given all my profits to Commsec this year (swapping and changing) so I'm trying to buy and hold for more medium term.  Just a little info on how to value would be most appreciated.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (9 December 2007)

imajica said:


> This is one of the best unknown companies in the country.




No such thing as an unknown!, the brokers over here have been flogging this one to there clients for a while .

That dosent mean much anyway .


----------



## imajica (9 December 2007)

You can't deny the fact that Aquila has a huge amount of iron ore and massive coal interests. People used to bag on Fortescue and look at its share price now. Aquila management are switched on - that's why when the stock went XB(ex-bonus) it barely lost any value - people are hanging onto this one. That's also why Foster Stockbroking has a valuation of nearly $15 on AQA.


----------



## Miner (10 December 2007)

grace said:


> You have indeed convinced me that it is a good company, but what about a valuation?  I don't even know how to begin to value this one (I know little about coal but a bit about iron ore).  Demand on these two are good though for a number of years.  It is not making any money yet though.  When did you buy in?  I see this thread is not very old (a couple of months).  I notice the shares are tightly held by Board Members and balance of TOP 20.
> 
> Sorry about the basic questions, but I have given all my profits to Commsec this year (swapping and changing) so I'm trying to buy and hold for more medium term.  Just a little info on how to value would be most appreciated.




Grace

I do not know about AQA but can give some heads up on metallurgical coal. It is the quality which is used to make coking coal. This coking coal is a must for blast furnace to make pig iron. So the demand between metallurgical coal and iron ore are mutual. 
THe thermal coals (non metallurgical / non coking) are those normally used for heating value only. Say for steam boilers. 
Metallurgical coal with low ash is as good as gold if I can make an analogy to convey the value of metallurgical coal. Low ash content, low sulphur, low alumina, low silica and low moisture only are the additional value factors to metallurgical coal. That makes the fuel value (higher carbon) more with less slag (rubbish) from iron production.
Australia is one of the few lucky countries who have rich resources of anthracite and metallurgical coking coal in the world.
Hope that will help.

Regards


----------



## chewy (10 December 2007)

Only discovered this stock recently - certainly looks to have huge potential. Quite hard to put a value on it atm with so many projects yet to start production - but once all its projects are online it should be a behemoth! Couldn't find any broker reports on their site - anyone know of any? Or have any more opinions of this Co?


----------



## imajica (10 December 2007)

Foster stockbroking has a target of $14.49 on AQA

They are being conservative considering the llong term potential of AQA


----------



## chewy (10 December 2007)

Is it available to read anywhere? Not so much interested in their buy rating as seeing what they project earnings at and so on. Cheers.


----------



## imajica (12 December 2007)

Announcement out: Merril Lynch becomes substantial holder of AQA

they currently own: 8,655,174 shares or just over 5%

that's over 80 million dollars worth - a large investment house like this is not going to throw 80 million at something that isn't a worthwhile investment


----------



## imajica (13 December 2007)

aquila up nearly 5% today to $10.50

recovering all the ground lost after it went ex-bonus

a fantastic result for those who got in early enough

Fundamentally and technically this one is ticking all the boxes.

IMO this will be one of the key growth stocks of 2008

as always, DYOR


----------



## jtb (13 December 2007)

imajica said:


> aquila up nearly 5% today to $10.50
> 
> recovering all the ground lost after it went ex-bonus
> 
> ...




Looks as though $11.00 will fall shortly too mate, quite a spectacular run recently- very impressive stock


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2007)

jtb said:


> Looks as though $11.00 will fall shortly too mate, quite a spectacular run recently- very impressive stock



At 11.50. Something's up I reckon. 

Had an OK year...



Hopefully it's all on the iron JVs and it spills over to the partners...


----------



## imajica (20 January 2008)

Aquila gets a mention in February edition of Smart Investor magazine. p.88 - in the snapshot section. Talking about the possibility of a 25 MTpa mine by 2010 - also the imminent Belvedere and Peak downs coal projects with a projected 7Mtpa  and 9Mtpa respectively. 

with their current JORC compliant iron ore resource at 265 million tonnes - hopefully investors will finally wake up to the potential of AQA .


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2008)

imajica said:


> with their current JORC compliant iron ore resource at 265 million tonnes - hopefully investors will finally wake up to the potential of AQA .




What's the MC to IGV on this ima?



kennas said:


> At 11.50. Something's up I reckon.
> 
> Had an OK year...
> 
> ...



Well, the sentiment did spill over to HLX. Been smashed the past 2 months.

Nothing up obviously, but for such buying to occur back there (around 11.00), it was more than likely bigger players, not ex taxi drivers. (based simply on the value)

Confirmation of talk regarding big fe price contract increases this year will turn it around in my opinion.


----------



## chewy (23 January 2008)

Any thoughts on why AQA is not recovering today (rest of my portfolio is surging today around 20% up). Worse still is that AQA is not only not recovering but being dumped. Any thoughts??


----------



## grace (23 January 2008)

chewy said:


> Any thoughts on why AQA is not recovering today (rest of my portfolio is surging today around 20% up). Worse still is that AQA is not only not recovering but being dumped. Any thoughts??




Could it be to do with flooding of coal mines in QLD?  Most BHP coal mines in QLD will be closed for up to 3 months.  Will AQA be affected too?


----------



## chewy (23 January 2008)

I guess that's possible but AQA have not released any info to suggest that to date. 

But anyway came up strongly in the last hour to end 14.5% up for the day


----------



## michael_selway (23 January 2008)

chewy said:


> I guess that's possible but AQA have not released any info to suggest that to date.
> 
> But anyway came up strongly in the last hour to end 14.5% up for the day




I think it may have onyl been 1 buy who bought on market!

not sure though lol

thx

MS

*Business Description 
Aquila Resources Limited (AQA) is a minerals exploration company mainly focused on coal and iron ore project development. AQAs most advanced project is the 50% owned Isaac Plains Coal Project in the Bowen Basin in Central Queensland. *


----------



## imajica (30 January 2008)

from recently hitting  $6.85  during the recent slump, AQA has recovered nicely and back to $8.50

looking bullish once again


----------



## imajica (30 January 2008)

Quarterly Report just released:

Highlights:

COAL

Isaac Plains Coal Mine
• Quarterly mining and Coal Handling and Preparation
Plant (CHPP) operations in line with budget and port
capacity.
• Stocks produced to accommodate planned CHPP
rectification works In January 2008.
• Preparations advanced for relocation of BE 1370
dragline from Texas to Australia.


Belvedere Coal Underground Project
• Vale (formerly CVRD) completes exercise of option
and pays Aquila US$45 million.
• Preparation of pre-feasibility study work programme
and budget in progress.


Peak Downs East Underground Coal Project
• Coal Analysis Results indicate a Hard Coking Coal.
• Stage 2 exploration and laboratory programme
complete.
• Stage 3 exploration programme and pre-feasibility
study progressing.


Washpool Coal Project
• Additional drilling completed.
• Coal quality analysis ongoing following completion of
field exploration programme.
• Concept study commenced to evaluate potential for
coking and thermal coal project.


Red Hill Coal Project
• Follow-up drilling programme complete, with
Leichhardt and Vermont seams identified.
• Coal quality test programme in progress.
• Concept study commenced to evaluate potential for
coking and thermal coal project.


Botswana Coal
• Appointment of Mr Malcolm Campbell (formerly of
Anglo American plc) as Chief Operating Officer of the
Asenjo Energy Joint Venture.
• Approval of US$10 million programme of exploration,
evaluation and preliminary mine development
studies.


CORPORATE
• Cash and liquid investments total approximately
$229 million at the end of the Quarter.
• Acquisition of initial 13.5% interest in Cullen
Resources Limited via a share placement.
• Completion of 1 for 5 bonus issue to shareholders.
• AMCI litigation:
o Queensland Court of Appeal dismisses the
Company’s appeal relating to its claim that a
Change in Control has occurred in respect of the
AMCI subsidiaries holding interests in the
Australian Premium Iron and Bevedere Coal Joint
Ventures.
o Aquila to seek special leave to appeal the
decision to the High Court of Australia.
• Sale of Surat Basin coal tenements to Cockatoo Coal
Ltd for $1.5 million.



IRON ORE
Australia
Pre-Feasibility Study
• Port access discussions continue with other potential
users of Cape Preston and Dixon Island and the
Western Australian Government.
• First phase environmental studies nearing
completion.
• Groundwater exploration commenced.
• Sinter testwork programme established with CISRI in
Beijing.
• Mine scheduling underway to optimise resource
development.
Resource Exploration
• RC and diamond drilling programmes continue to
test Channel Iron Deposits (CID) within the Red Hill
Iron Ore Joint Venture project.
• Drill intercepts from the Kens Bore prospects
continue to add to the resource potential of the target
areas. Thick mineralised intercepts of up to 59% in
iron have been returned across the central and
southern areas of the prospect. Better results
returned include:
o 36m at 58.69% Fe;
o 30m at 59.44% Fe;
o 34m at 56.88% Fe
o 28m at 57.13% Fe;
o 24m at 56.57% Fe; and
o 28m at 55.31% Fe.
• Reassessment of the Upper Cane resource model
commenced following completion of the infill RC drill
programme detailed in the September Quarterly
report.
• Re-modelling of the Catho Well deposit,
incorporating the north-west extensions to the
deposit is in progress.
• Geological interpretation and resource modelling of
the western half of the Ken Bore deposit commenced
following receipt of final assays from an infill RC drill
programme.
• Resource estimates for the Upper Cane, Catho Well,
Kens Bore and Trinity Bore prospects will be
finalised in first Quarter 2008.
• RC and diamond drilling continued at the Kumina
Creek and Robe Exit prospects within the Yalleen
Iron Ore Joint Venture tenements to evaluate buried
CID blanketed by unconsolidated sediments.
South Africa
• Drill programmes commenced in the Northern Cape
and Thabazimbi provinces near existing mining and
rail infrastructure.
• Identification of additional drill targets and regional
evaluation activities on-going.
• Surface samples grab results of up to 67% Fe.


----------



## imajica (4 February 2008)

*Isaac Plains Coal Project: 232% Increase in ROM Reserves*


Aquila Resources Limited (“the Company”) is pleased to announce a 232% increase in the run-ofmine
Coal Reserves of the Isaac Plains Coal Project, in which the Company and Companhia Vale
do Rio Doce (VALE) each have a 50% joint venture interest.
The Isaac Plains Coal Project is located approximately 7 kilometres south east of the town of
Moranbah in the Bowen Basin region of central Queensland. It is comprised of the Isaac Plains
North and Isaac Plains South coal deposits, separated by a distance of approximately 15
kilometres. Mining operations were initially commenced at the Isaac Plains North deposit in late
2006 at an initial production rate of 1.2Mtpa and included the construction of coal processing
facilities and associated power, water, road and rail infrastructure.
It is proposed that the Isaac Plains South deposit be developed later this year, subject to
completion of regulatory approvals, as part of the Integrated Isaac Plains Project which involves
mining operations at both deposits using a combination of truck and shovel and also dragline
methods, with processing and railing occurring at the existing Isaac Plains North facilities. The
expanded project area is shown on the attached locality plan.


----------



## imajica (4 February 2008)

now up over 8% with strong market depth - this is the catalyst to break it out of the slump caused by the overall market downturn - good luck to all aqa holders


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2008)

imajica said:


> now up over 8% with strong market depth - this is the catalyst to break it out of the slump caused by the overall market downturn - good luck to all aqa holders



Don't know about 'breakout' but volume extremely unusual. Something else going on I guess. Any speculation with merit?


----------



## imajica (4 February 2008)

there was a cross trade this morning which would account for most of the volume - still good volume regardless for AQA


----------



## Go Nuke (8 February 2008)

Well guys I'm trying my hand at a P&F chart here and to me it looks to be at a crucial moment.

I believe its ready to either break up or down as what usually happens in the last 2/3rds of a P&F uptrend. Well its something like that if I remember rightly.

Coal and Iron ore are definitely the products of 08 and AQA has some great prospects behind it.

I notice that the MACD is slowly climbing towards positive territory and the sp is trading between $8 and $8.50ish

RSI is right on 50....
so basicaly this could go either way real soon.

Please feel free to correct me or add your own  as I'm still trying to play this game as best I can

I don't hold AQA. But might consider selling my stake in FMG if it breaks up.


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2008)

Hi Go Nuke, I'm not full bottle on P&F but I agree with your other comments. Personally I'd be waiting for a break either way if trading on a chart, but trend by the indicators looks up, ish..Hard to tell what it's worth funnymentally until the feasability is done on the API JVs. Will be interesting to see how the relationship with all their other JV partners goes (RHI, CUL, HLX) and if they end up taking any of them over or are just investing in them to ensure no one else takes them...


----------



## imajica (19 February 2008)

AQA appears to have broken out of its recent trading range of $8-$8.50

currently at $8.79 up nearly 5%


----------



## Go Nuke (19 February 2008)

Indeed it has my fellow Avatar friend

Enough for me to jump on with alot more buyers than sellers lined up.

Are there any ann due for AQA?

You said something about a BFS Kennas?


----------



## reece55 (19 February 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Indeed it has my fellow Avatar friend
> 
> Enough for me to jump on with alot more buyers than sellers lined up.
> 
> ...




This one is still relatively unknown out there, but is certainly getting on the radar.... One of the few stocks around with both coal and iron ore exposure.

Their coal interests are fantastic and plenty of Iron Ore potential. Nice move today, sitting on good profits so far......

Cheers


----------



## Go Nuke (20 February 2008)

It does seem like a great company but I was just waiting for it to break out of its pattern for a hopeful quick buck, but even though volume is up for this stock its just not going as well as i had hoped short term.

Therefore I will probably sell tomorrow and most likely take a loss.

Depends on what the DOW does overnight perhaps?


----------



## imajica (20 February 2008)

have a bit of vision Go Nuke! the fundamentals are rock solid - the uncertainty in the market is not limited to Aquila. I have a feeling the patient will be rewarded with this one!


----------



## michael_selway (20 February 2008)

imajica said:


> have a bit of vision Go Nuke! the fundamentals are rock solid - the uncertainty in the market is not limited to Aquila. I have a feeling the patient will be rewarded with this one!




Yes great company (still explorer though) but could be a good time to buy if it falls alot etc

thx

MS


----------



## Go Nuke (21 February 2008)

imajica said:


> have a bit of vision Go Nuke! the fundamentals are rock solid - the uncertainty in the market is not limited to Aquila. I have a feeling the patient will be rewarded with this one!




LOL, oh I have vision and I think AQA will go great guns...what I dont have is money..lol.
Lets just say I borrowed money I dont have hoping that Aquila would go up enough for me to make at least a 10% gain over a 3 day period..which it didn't.

I was forced to take a 5% loss instead


----------



## imajica (26 February 2008)

highlights from the BMO Capital Markets 2008 Global Metals and Mining Conference – Powerpoint Presentation

West Pilbara Iron Ore Project

* Aquila’s objective is to develop a 30Mtpa operation
* Current resource of 260 million tonnes (JORC)
* FOB operating costs likely to be US$15 – 20 per tonne
* Revenue estimate of ∼ US$60 per tonne (2008 prices)
* Pre-Feasibility Study to be completed by March 2008
* Updated resource statement due in Q2 2008


----------



## michael_selway (26 February 2008)

imajica said:


> highlights from the BMO Capital Markets 2008 Global Metals and Mining Conference – Powerpoint Presentation
> 
> West Pilbara Iron Ore Project
> 
> ...




Yeah doesn't look too bad, long mine life always good

thx

MS

*Belvedere Coal Underground Project
* Aquila – 24.5%
* Resources – 2.7 billion tonnes (JORC)
* Coal quality – low vol hard coking coal, low phos, sulphur, and ash with good yields 80%-90%
* Vale holds an option to acquire balance of the project at fair market value after Pre-Feasibility Study
* Pre-Feasibility commenced based on 2 longwalls producing up to 9Mtpa
* Two additional tenements granted to the west and south
* Port capacity applied for at Wiggins Island
* Mine life – 40+ years*


----------



## reece55 (5 March 2008)

Nice move today, bit of an explosion out due to potential takeover rumors..... Looks to have broken through the resistance level it has been attempting to hit for some time...... plenty of buyers about still here.....

Anyone still in here.... still going strong for me.....

Cheers


----------



## imajica (5 March 2008)

I plan on holding for the medium to long term

got in at $8.28 so pretty happy at the moment - AQA is a great company


----------



## RedHerring (5 March 2008)

Finally broken that $9.00 ceiling, looks like that level will now offer support.

I've averaged in for just over $8.00, risk definitely appears to be to the upside. Hard coking coal and iron ore prospects, plenty of exciting announcements to come by the end of 1Q08.

"[first half] result [net profit after tax to $85.9 million] provides the Company with a sound financial platform with which to *aggressively *pursue the development of its *exciting iron ore and coal assets *in Australia and Southern Africa."

If they just had a producing gold mine they'd be perfect! 

Good luck holders.


----------



## imajica (6 March 2008)

Aquila resources in trading halt as of this morning. With media speculation over a possible takeover one can only assume that the next announcement will be a big one! you don't call a multiple day trading halt for nothing - good luck to all holders


----------



## IOT (6 March 2008)

CUL in a trading halt too...AQA been buying CUL up over the last few months and last notice was about 15% I believe


----------



## Gekko (6 March 2008)

imajica said:


> Aquila resources in trading halt as of this morning. With media speculation over a possible takeover one can only assume that the next announcement will be a big one! you don't call a multiple day trading halt for nothing - good luck to all holders





Like many, i really do see AQA as the best big cap takeover target in Australia. ACMI should lean from BHP and RIO's reluctance to take over FMG and take them out at $15-$20. A $5 range given is large, but it may take up to $20 to take out good old aquila.


----------



## Go Nuke (6 March 2008)

Great.
I took a loss afew weeks back on AQA now this. perfect.

Explains why HLX is up too I guess.

Good luck to you guys holding.
I'm off to hang myself.
:aufreg:


----------



## Sean K (6 March 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Great.
> I took a loss afew weeks back on AQA now this. perfect.
> 
> Explains why HLX is up too I guess.
> ...



LOL GN, hang in there mate. I mean....well, good pun, he he. I agree HLX may be going in sympathy. Interesting situation with ACMI/AQA/CUL. Could result in a tie up. ACMI requesting the books has to mean they want AQA doesn't it?


----------



## grace (7 March 2008)

imajica, you told us it would happen with this one and it has.  No real sellers in that column.  
Speculation also that the ox/zin merged might try and take this one out as they are after both iron ore and coal to give a nice all round company.

Congratulations to all holders today.


----------



## michael_selway (7 March 2008)

grace said:


> imajica, you told us it would happen with this one and it has.  No real sellers in that column.
> Speculation also that the ox/zin merged might try and take this one out as they are after both iron ore and coal to give a nice all round company.
> 
> Congratulations to all holders today.




Hi Grace you mean there are rumours that ZFX/OXR may takeover AQA?

Any links?

Thanks

MS


----------



## grace (7 March 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Hi Grace you mean there are rumours that ZFX/OXR may takeover AQA?
> 
> Any links?
> 
> ...




I did read it MS.  It was either the Daily Reckoning, Eureka Report or FNArena.  I will try and search back in my deleted items and see who the analyst was who mentioned it.  The analyst said that Oxiana has always wanted iron ore + coal, and that aquila would probably suit the merged entity.  Pure speculation by the analyst of course.  I will try and chase this up and get back to you in this thread.  Thanks.  
I do not hold aquila (although have been following with interest).


----------



## bryan_palmer (8 March 2008)

been watching this one for a while now. do any tech analysts out that are following this too think is it too late to get in since it has broke through the $9 resistence mark?


----------



## grace (8 March 2008)

grace said:


> I did read it MS.  It was either the Daily Reckoning, Eureka Report or FNArena.  I will try and search back in my deleted items and see who the analyst was who mentioned it.  The analyst said that Oxiana has always wanted iron ore + coal, and that aquila would probably suit the merged entity.  Pure speculation by the analyst of course.  I will try and chase this up and get back to you in this thread.  Thanks.
> I do not hold aquila (although have been following with interest).




Well, I have searched today, and I cannot find the information that I said I read.  I don't think I was daydreaming at the time.  Must not have been from the above sources as I have checked all of these since announcement of 3/3/08.
Quite happy for mods to remove my posts.  Hope I'm not going to get into trouble!

Okay, I have found where the Ox wants exposure to coal and iron ore here (but aquila not mentioned).

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...yeing-OxianaZinifex-merger-CEF56?OpenDocument

I will keep looking for the analyst who mentioned aquila as the above mentions Mt Gibson, Felix and McCarthur Coal


----------



## Gekko (9 March 2008)

Gekko said:


> Like many, i really do see AQA as the best big cap takeover target in Australia. ACMI should lean from BHP and RIO's reluctance to take over FMG and take them out at $15-$20. A $5 range given is large, but it may take up to $20 to take out good old aquila.




Comment still stands. I think its only a matter of time before Aquila is taken out. ACMI the logical acquirer. Vale another possibility, even if they are sucessful at taking over Xstrata. Brazilian government have deep pockets and are commodity bulls. Plus, like the Russians, they recognise the political leverage that their commodity exposure gives. So its a duel edged sword: A) Commodity exposure B) Political Leverage


----------



## imajica (14 March 2008)

12 March 2008
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange
4th floor, 20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000

Dear Sir

RED HILL IRON LIMITED (“RHI”) –Announcement of significant iron ore resource increase, 7 March 2008

For the information of shareholders of Giralia Resources NL (ASX-“GIR”), attached is a copy of an announcement to ASX made by Red Hill Iron Limited (ASX-“RHI”) on 7 March 2008, regarding a significant increase in iron ore resources at the Red Hill Joint Venture in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.
Giralia advises that it is the largest individual shareholder in RHI, holding 6,643,333 RHI shares or a 16.7% stake in RHI.
The attached release details an increase in channel iron resources to 350.2 million tonnes @ 57.2% Fe (up from 135 million tonnes) at the Red Hill Joint Venture. All funding for the Red Hill Iron Joint Venture is provided by API management Pty Ltd ("API"), a company owned equally by Aquila Resources Limited and AMCI Holdings Inc., which has earned a 60% interest in the Red Hill Joint Venture and elected to earn a further 20% interest by lending Red Hill Iron all its exploration costs and any future development capital costs. Red Hill Iron retains an option to convert its ultimate 20% project interest, at any time up to first delivery of product, to a 2% FOB royalty.
A recent presentation by Aquila released to ASX on 26 February 2008, indicated that Aquila anticipates completion in March 2008 of a pre-feasibility study into iron production at a rate of up to 30 million tonnes per annum from the West Pilbara iron project (Red Hill’s tenements hold 81.5% of current channel iron resources).



Aquila holders will be very pleased with this news - a large resource with the option to take a huge stake


----------



## grace (14 March 2008)

imajica said:


> 12 March 2008
> Company Announcements Office
> Australian Stock Exchange
> 4th floor, 20 Bridge Street
> ...




I've been doing a bit of looking at MC of RHI (given 20% of project but with loan for their portion from aquila until they are mining) vs MC of aquila.  

MC of RHI $206 mill with 20% of 350 tonne  DSO
MC of AQA $2.12bill with 80% of 350 tonne  DSO + other JV's

Plus AQA holdings in other near iron ore exploration, plus their coal.
Holders have RHI valued at $3 tonne for their 70mill tonne.  I think there will be more for aqa to find on RHI though.
Using that $3 tonne on aqa's share (although they have to come up with the finance for project) of 280mill tonne, is $840 million (for JV with RHI).  What about other iron ore?

Anyone have some thoughts on valuation for aqa?  I'm not good at coal!


----------



## imajica (26 March 2008)

Significant Increase in Coking Coal Resource to 780Mt


Aquila Resources Limited (“Aquila” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce a significant
increase in the coal resource of its Eagle Downs Coal Project (formally known as Peak Downs
East), in which the Company and Vale Australia Pty Ltd, a wholly owned Vale subsidiary, each
have a 50% joint venture interest.
The Eagle Downs Coal Project (“Eagle Downs”) is located approximately 25km south-east of the
township of Moranbah in the northern part of the Bowen Basin. The project area is immediately
down dip of BHP Billiton Limited and Mitsubishi Alliance’s Peak Downs Coal Mine as shown on the
attached Figure 1.
Coal resources occur in the Q seam, Harrow Creek Upper seam, Harrow Creek Lower seam and
the Dysart seam within the Permian Moranbah Coal Measures.
The exploration programmes carried out have consisted of three phases of work to date;
• Stage 1 drilling and coal quality programme was completed in order to provide data for the
initial resource estimate and raw coal quality information for the northern zone. This work
was reported to the ASX on June 20, 2007;
• The Stage 2 exploration and quality programme has provided data for the purposes of
further resource definition and determination of potential product qualities. This work also
included the completion of a 2-D seismic programme in early 2008. The current resource
update and mining studies being carried out under the prefeasibility study programme are
based on this Stage 2 work. Stage 2 coal quality results confirm that the majority of the
resources is of coking coal quality;
• Stage 3 exploration programme is in progress.
JB Mining Services Pty Ltd was commissioned in conjunction with joint venture staff to complete
the resource statement. The Indicated and Inferred resource for the Eagle Downs Coal Project
northern resource area is 780 Mt of in-situ coal resources. The variation in the reported resource is
the result of an overall increase in Indicated and Inferred tonnage by 84Mt resulting from an
increase in Indicated tonnage by 94Mt and a decrease in Inferred tonnage by 10Mt.


----------



## imajica (7 April 2008)

aquila  resources surging today

up nearly 10% or $1 to $11.60

people starting to wake up to the possibility of this one methinks


----------



## michael_selway (7 April 2008)

imajica said:


> aquila  resources surging today
> 
> up nearly 10% or $1 to $11.60
> 
> people starting to wake up to the possibility of this one methinks




Hi imajica, sure did, btw do u own any other coal stocks?

thx

MS

http://www.aquilaresources.com.au/


----------



## imajica (7 April 2008)

I used to own WHC but sold out of them a while ago. 

this news is golden for all coal producers (especially AQA with its massive reserves)

 Andrew Trounson | April 07, 2008 

AUSTRALIAN producers of coal, the nation's largest export commodity, have secured a stunning price rise because of supply shortages.

European and Asian steel mills have agreeing a trebling in premium hard coking coal prices to around $US305 a tonne.

The reported settlements come on the back of soaring spot prices after millions of tonnes of production were lost because of severe flooding in Queensland in January and February. 

According to ANZ commodity analyst Mark Pervan, the flooding has likely cut the world supply of seaborne coking coal - also known as metallurgical coal - by 4-6 per cent. 

There are also reports that Japanese utilities have agreed to a more than doubling in Australian thermal coal prices to $US125 a tonne, up from $US56 a tonne. 

Coal is Australia's biggest commodity export earner, with ABARE Economics predicting sales of 252 million tonnes 116 million tonnes worth $35.5 billion in the 2008 financial year, prior to the latest price hike. 

ABARE predicts coking coal producers will sell 136 million tonnes worth $27. 4 billion onto the global market in the 2008 financial year.

According to industry newsletter the McCloskey's Coal Report, BHP Billiton has secured a $305 a tonne contract price from Indian/European steel giant Arcelor Mittal. Separately, South Korean steel producer Posco has confirmed it has agreed a 205-210 per cent rise in Australian coking coal prices from last year price of $US98 a tonne. 

BHP Billiton declined to comment, and traditionally doesn't confirm price settlements until most of its contracts are agreed. 

Swiss-based Xstrata, the world's biggest thermal coal exporter with significant operations in NSW and Queensland, has reportedly secured a $US125/tonne price from Japanese utility Chubu. 

The coking coal price increase is above analyst expectations that back in March were for a coking coal price of $US225-$US250 a tonne.


----------



## imajica (8 April 2008)

Aquila Discovers High Grade Manganese on Two Project
Areas in South Africa


Highlights of intersected manganese mineralisation include:

6.69m at 46.13% Manganese
6.09m at 48.60% Manganese
3.70m at 40.81% Manganese


Carbon steel resources producer and developer, Aquila Resources Limited (ASX:AQA
Aquila or the Company) is pleased to announce promising manganese assay results from
its Avontuur Projects located 75km north west of Kuruman, in the Northern Cape Province
of South Africa.
The results are from the first three holes assayed from the 74% owned Avontuur Projects,
which comprise a permit area of 370sq km. The manganese discoveries were identified
on two mineralised prospects some 20km apart and adjoining the northern-most farms of
the main Kalahari Manganese Field.
The permit was taken up initially for iron ore, but modelling of aeromagnetic data and
assessment of previous exploration identified two targets for manganese mineralisation.
Southern Project
Drilling on the southern part of the permit has discovered manganese mineralization in the
Hotazel Formation, which could represent an extension of the Kalahari Manganese Field.
The permit boundary is only eight km north of the Wessels underground mining
operations, where ore is mined over a depth range of 300 to 500m.


----------



## 56gsa (9 April 2008)

Coal, iron and manganese - next they'll be building a steel mill?!

Can't help but be impressed by this group - the lack of broker exposure kind of adds to their intrigue - but at well over $2bn mkt cap, chasing a record high close tomorrow, and with the takeover spec always present there's no secrets here now.


----------



## imajica (15 April 2008)

closing on its high today of $12.07

here is a chart for those who are interested - nice appreciation of share price since the overall market downturn a few months ago - was $6.99 at the end of January


----------



## imajica (18 April 2008)

just closed for the week at $12.82 - it just keeps on going and making new highs - a few percent a day at a time - nothing too aggressive and unsustainable.  Glad I bought a lot of these at $8.28 - will be great long term as their coal interests are expanded and more iron ore is defined both in the Pilbara and in Sth Africa - lets not forget the manganese - AQA is truly a diversified miner!


----------



## bazollie (18 April 2008)

G'day Imajica , I agree with your optimism & confidence. I remember back when AQA were in the low $2 mark, I nearly bought then as they were about to embark on 3 new coal mines , Carborough Downs, Isaac Plains & Broadlea , all in the Moranbah district. I then watched them progress up to the $5-6 mark. ( I know , shoulda would coulda but I didn't!!)
Luckily I jumped in when the sh&t hit the fan last year when AQA dropped back to the mid $4 mark along with the majority of other stocks as well. 

I am holding & will continue to hold as I believe that AQA can only benefit from the bullish coal prices that we are seeing now. Not to mention their Iron Ore prospects.

AQA have a share in the Belvedere project near Moura. CVRD is the other major holder in this project. This project has huge potential & will be able to support 2 longwall operations, which could produce up to 8MT of coal per year. 

All good news from here IMHO

Regards

Bazza


----------



## imajica (21 April 2008)

Aquila hits record high of $14 today, up nearly 10 percent!
It's funny how the Aquila thread is quiet even though its put on nearly 100% in 4 months! and yet people keep banging on about the penny dreadfuls which haven't a hope in hell of producing anything!


----------



## reece55 (21 April 2008)

imajica said:


> Aquila hits record high of $14 today, up nearly 10 percent!
> It's funny how the Aquila thread is quiet even though its put on nearly 100% in 4 months! and yet people keep banging on about the penny dreadfuls which haven't a hope in hell of producing anything!




MCC's approach will most likely have a positive impact on any coal producer today....

I've been with you a few times here mate, AQA still a top stock in my mind and shows no signs of slowing now on an all time high! Technically,fantastic uptrend that remains strongly in place.

Cheers


----------



## Go Nuke (21 April 2008)

imajica said:


> Aquila hits record high of $14 today, up nearly 10 percent!
> It's funny how the Aquila thread is quiet even though its put on nearly 100% in 4 months! and yet people keep banging on about the penny dreadfuls which haven't a hope in hell of producing anything!




I'm still dirty i sold out at $8...so thats why I have nothing to add

Otherwise, yeah imajica I can see why you are in love with this stock.

Wish i still held


----------



## michael_selway (21 April 2008)

imajica said:


> Aquila hits record high of $14 today, up nearly 10 percent!
> It's funny how the Aquila thread is quiet even though its put on nearly 100% in 4 months! and yet people keep banging on about the penny dreadfuls which haven't a hope in hell of producing anything!




Yep AQA has done well, but AQA is not the only one 

thx
MS

*Date: 8/4/2008 
Author: Stephen Wisenthal 
Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 1/18 
Aquila Resources' shares recorded a fiftyfold increase in value between2000 and 2008, as coal prices reached record levels. The willingness ofAquila's management to take a risk in difficult times made the substantialgains possible, although many mining executives believe the rising cost of entryinto the Australian coal mining sector has made similar success stories lesslikely. Macarthur Coal's Ken Talbot said the Bowen Basin's best coalhas already been mined and the cost of exploration would rise substantiallyalongside access to deeper deposits *


----------



## imajica (22 April 2008)

again Aquila hits a fresh high today of $14.20

an incredibly strong uptrend that is likely to continue based on a number of factors:

- fundamentals
- coal and iron ore are hot right now
- its a sound diversified business model


----------



## imajica (23 April 2008)

Just when I thought it was taking a breather - AQA surges again to a fresh high of $14.60 - for such a quality stock it seems awfully quiet on this thread!


----------



## imajica (23 April 2008)

closed the day on its high of $15 - a very bullish sign indeed - keeps pushing ever higher and is giving no sign of lettting up!


----------



## Go Nuke (23 April 2008)

I think you must the only one holding this stock mate

I'd be pretty happy too.
Perhaps its chart will go the same way Portman's (*PMM*) chart went last year

Probably too late to get in now anyway. You'd  wait for a retracement now.

Lest thats what i think.

This thread is going to overload with this Avatar..lol


----------



## imajica (23 April 2008)

I've been looking  for a retracemment for the past week and it hasn't eventuated! Although volume has been up for AQA, you would not describe it as being heavy. I believe that in the medium to long term, the big share price movements have yet to manifest themselves. This kind of reminds me of FMG when it rose from $20 to $64 in less than 8 months


----------



## michael_selway (23 April 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> I think you must the only one holding this stock mate
> 
> I'd be pretty happy too.
> Perhaps its chart will go the same way Portman's (*PMM*) chart went last year
> ...




Do you think PMM is still a buy today?

*AQA - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -9.6 -2.5 39.9 41.1 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## grace (23 April 2008)

imajica said:


> Just when I thought it was taking a breather - AQA surges again to a fresh high of $14.60 - for such a quality stock it seems awfully quiet on this thread!




imajica, I've been following, but unfortunately, not buying.  Just didn't think it would run so far so quickly I guess.  Well done.  I am so heavy on iron ore stocks that I didn't think I should.  Perhaps I should have sold some of my so called "blue chips" that have been moving sideways for a year!

If we get any sort of correction, I'll be joining you.......this one looks so good and I don't have any exposure to coal, apart from BHP of course.


----------



## imajica (24 April 2008)

hits an all time high of $15.30 after some typical morning weakness - I've noticed a pattern of morning weakness followed by strong buying in the afternoon with fresh highs made almost daily!


----------



## Gekko (24 April 2008)

imajica said:


> hits an all time high of $15.30 after some typical morning weakness - I've noticed a pattern of morning weakness followed by strong buying in the afternoon with fresh highs made almost daily!





Anyone know if AQA have shown interest in Macarthur Coal? I read that AMCI, Vale, and RIO were approached. I would think AQA would also be interested.


----------



## Go Nuke (24 April 2008)

michael_selway said:


> Do you think PMM is still a buy today?
> 
> *AQA - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2007 2008 2009 2010
> ...




Sorry Michael, to be honest the figures you have displayed mean nothing to me.

I have no idea about EPS and DPS, other than EPS means Earning Per Share and Dividend per Share.

But please feel free to educate me


----------



## imajica (24 April 2008)

I don't mean to keep banging on but AQA has finished the day again on its high of $15.50 - undoubtedly the stock of 2008 thus far


----------



## michael_selway (25 April 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Sorry Michael, to be honest the figures you have displayed mean nothing to me.
> 
> I have no idea about EPS and DPS, other than EPS means Earning Per Share and Dividend per Share.
> 
> But please feel free to educate me




Hm its the return (Forward EPS/Current Price) and then you compare it so say risk free bank interest e.g. Rabbo plus 7.8% pa 

http://www.ratecity.com.au/savings-accounts/highest-rates

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -9.6 -2.5 39.9 41.1 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

However if you look the the below, it appears to be alot of growth left in it, then you consider risks to these EPS (external & internal)







thx

MS


----------



## Miner (26 April 2008)

Folks

For those following iron ore in particular and coal.
AQA appears to have both iron ore and coal interest.
How it compares with PMM, FMG, ATS, SDL and RMT - if some one likes to invest one of the 6 ?

I have been advised one of my Geo friends that AQA has strong resources and strategies. Then I saw PMM is also having great people behind.
Both are at similar price around $15 where as iron ore hopeful FMG is only at $7.45.
What do you reckon and any suggestion will be appreciate.

Regards


----------



## Go Nuke (27 April 2008)

Hmmm, so basically you are saying that by 2010 EPS will be far greater than what they are today. Obviously because they are getting their projects up and running.

But I still dont understand

-9.6 for 2007 and -2.5 for 2008. What does that mean?

Does it mean that they have less money coming into the company per share than what they will have in the future?

Couldn't any company which thinks they have a good resource announce a similar claim, that they hope their EPS will increase over the coming years?

Then bringing interest rates into it. Sounds too complex for me I'm afraid.

I think charting might be easier

BMN is a great company too and will be mining by 2010...but clearly great fundamentals don't always mean i good share price.
But then again, coal is "in" and uranium is "out".

Thanks for trying to explain to me though

Hey Miner, 1 thing I can say is that AQA is slightly more liquid than PMM in my view.

PMM is very tightly held and I think i read something about AMP having a blocking stake in that company. One of the guys posted a good theory on the HLX thread which is a good read mate.


----------



## michael_selway (27 April 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> But I still dont understand
> 
> -9.6 for 2007 and -2.5 for 2008. What does that mean?
> 
> ...




EPS = NPAT / Total Number of Shares Diluted 

Negative earnings per share means they are making a loss (expense more than revenue)

Yes generally there is a future expection of increasing revenue through higher production/sales and maybe higher coal prices etc, for any stock in actual fact etc

However not all mining companies have "very good growth prosects" as they appear because as you have to take into account the risk to those forward EPS e.g. bad management may not bring those growth propects through as planned, maybe the increased costs and delays etc etc. For example, Eddie Groves and ABS, another CEO may have dont it better and ABS maybe have been $10 now etc

thx

MS


----------



## Miner (28 April 2008)

michael_selway said:


> EPS = NPAT / Total Number of Shares Diluted
> 
> Negative earnings per share means they are making a loss (expense more than revenue)
> 
> ...




Dear MS

Well adviced and I do agree with you. 

However since you were pretty right to the point I may refer  the example of mining company to IRL,  UXA, FMG (yet to produce so no earning), BYL (construction), CBH etc etc. 

It is because ABS is not a mining company and no one in mining world could be as creative as our popular  ex Mckinsey Eddie to sink a company from riches to rag !!! 

Mate - I know you are very helpful to all of us  so please do not take it as I am NOT trying to correct you here.


Regards

Miner


----------



## Go Nuke (28 April 2008)

michael_selway said:


> EPS = NPAT / Total Number of Shares Diluted
> 
> Negative earnings per share means they are making a loss (expense more than revenue)
> 
> ...





I see. So basicaly the outlook for the resources the company has exposre too ie: Coal and Iron Ore and good for the future outlook therefore there is good potential for AQA to reep good gains in the future.

So really it just takes a bit of insight into what direction the world is heading in regards to the resources they will need, hence the positive outlook for the companies return.
I guess some research into the companies directors will also help if they have a good background.

So back to the origianl question, if the EPS for AQA is 39.9 for 2009 and the EPS for PMM is 184.3 for 2009 (with nothing negative for 07 & 08 because they are already shipping ore) does this make PMM a more attractive investment, considering both stocks are at $15?

If all this talk is getting a bit off topic, i'd hate to be pulled up for it, so you can just PM if you like
But I think its good for all to gain more knowledge over. Especially if you know little like me

Thanks michael


----------



## imajica (28 April 2008)

I sold out of my position today at $15.20 as I believe that it will consolidate for a while now at this price point (although in the long term it has much farther to run) - a brilliant short term run though! Will continue to look on with interest!


----------



## Gekko (29 April 2008)

imajica said:


> I sold out of my position today at $15.20 as I believe that it will consolidate for a while now at this price point (although in the long term it has much farther to run) - a brilliant short term run though! Will continue to look on with interest!





i sold a few yesterday but still hold plenty. i trade a small portion of my holdings, but keep the bulk for LT.


----------



## Gekko (30 April 2008)

While only lighlty traded, Aquila continues to impress showing solid resolve to be clearly outperforming BHP, RIO and other near competitors today. It is a winner on monday, tuesday, wednesday and every other day of the week.


----------



## Jimminy (1 May 2008)

imajica said:


> I sold out of my position today at $15.20 as I believe that it will consolidate for a while now at this price point (although in the long term it has much farther to run) - a brilliant short term run though! Will continue to look on with interest!




A big risk when we have the pre-feasibility report on API coming out next week. I am still in and would not suggest to anyone the need to try trade this stock.


----------



## Go Nuke (6 May 2008)

wow I bet some of you guys are spewing for selling last week after todays action!

AQA going from strength to strength at the moment.


----------



## Kylastar (7 May 2008)

Finished yesterday at $16.90 on the back of a few Announcements. Specifically announcement of Bonus Shares 1 per 5. Record Date 14th May.


----------



## chewy (7 May 2008)

And don't forget the confirmation of the feasibility study of a 25-30 mtpa iron ore operation in the Pilbara site at costs of just $20/tonne. that is going to generate a lot of money for a very long time! Even though I bought in late last year before the market 'crash' AQA is still up over 60% for me


----------



## imajica (7 May 2008)

I couldn't believe the early weakness in the share price so decided to buy back in at $16.50 - currently $17.20  nice!

originally bought my first lot at $8.28 and sold a few weeks ago at $15.20

will be holding onto these tightly from now on - I do not want to miss the FMG-esque kind of rise that will happen at some stage as milestones are confirmed!


Aquila to issue Bonus Shares as West Pilbara Iron Ore
Project delivers positive Pre-Feasibility Study


Aquila Resources Limited (“Aquila” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce a bonus “one for
five” issue of the Company’s shares as a result of the positive Pre-Feasibility Study for the West
Pilbara Iron Ore Project.
The bonus issue recognises the significant progress that the Company has made with the
development of its iron ore initiative, which began in early 2004 when Aquila decided to expand its
raw steel materials interests to include a strategy in iron ore.
In addition, the free entitlement is intended to encourage greater liquidity in the Company’s shares,
which in turn should improve the likelihood of the Company being included in the ASX200 or 300
Index.
The entitlement is to be issued for nil consideration and will be distributed on the pro-rata basis of
“one for every five” ordinary shares held by existing shareholders at 5 pm (WST) at the record
date of [14 May] 2008. The shares will trade on an “ex” entitlement basis from [8 May] 2008.
The principal terms and conditions of the bonus issue are as follows:

• Class of security to be issued - Ordinary shares
• Number of securities to be issued – up to a maximum of 41,179,374
• Issue price of bonus shares - nil consideration
• Date on which securities will trade on an “ex” basis – 9 May 2008
• Record date to determine entitlement – 15 May 2008
• Despatch Date – 29 May 2008


----------



## imajica (7 May 2008)

West Pilbara Iron Ore Project Pre-Feasibility Study
delivers positive results


Highlights:

• PFS confirms technical and financial viability of a 25 million tonne per annum iron
ore project in the West Pilbara
• Capital expenditure is estimated at US$3.9 billion for dedicated Project facilities,
including provisions for EPCM, contingency and Owners’ costs
• Operating costs of under US$20 per tonne FOB, including royalties, at 25Mtpa
• Sensitivity analyses indicate that the Project is capable of producing 30Mtpa in
Stage 1 with a marginal increase in capital expenditure
• Annual EBITDA of US$1.3 billion at 30Mtpa using expected 2008 iron ore prices
• PFS recommends construction of 160km of new rail and a new deep water port
facility at Cape Preston, subject to commercial agreement with other parties with
interests in this port
• Subject to approvals, construction could commence Q1 2010 with first shipments
in 2012


----------



## imajica (7 May 2008)

Roll with Poli 

May 06, 2008 


IF the investment community has learnt anything from Fortescue's rise, from Forrest plaything to somewhere near the top of the resources tree, then it has been this - it's a good time to fall in love with Tony Poli's Aquila Resources.

Most of the market missed being a part of Fortescue's near 30,000 per cent rise on the sharemarket because they either refused to get involved with a company run by Andrew Forrest, or didn't understand/believe in an iron ore boom. 

Or maybe it was a combination of both. 

Anyway, once bitten, twice shy, market punters have been looking around for the next Fortescue, and the next iron ore explorer to make them mega rich so they never have to work again. 

This is where Aquila comes in. 

Aquila is getting more and more affection these days from the people that matter, but there is one key ingredient missing. 

That would be liquidity. Given that Poli owns about 30 per cent of the company - and its joint venture partner AMCI has about 7 per cent - Aquila, or more importantly, the punters, have had issues with available stock, which has kept the carbon steels miner out of the top-200 index. 

But that could all change now that Aquila has promised to provide all shareholders with a free bonus share based on a one-for-five ratio. 

The bonus kicks in now that Aquila has completed the Pre-Feasibility Study for the West Pilbara Iron Ore Project, which has confirmed the viability of a 25 million tonne per year operation. 

At that rate, Aquila expects margins of something like 80 per cent, based on current iron ore prices. 

Given that first shipments aren't expected until 2012, there is a strong chance that this will change, but the estimated Freight On Board (FOB) per tonne of ore will remain about $US20. 

The study also suggested that Aquila build a 160km railway and new deepwater port at Cape Preston, and that is why the estimated capital expenditure for the project is a cool $3.9 billion. So, infrastructure will remain an issue, but Aquila is at least talking to the big players on the Balmoral leases, like Australasian Resources and Citic, to see what can be done. 

But back to the share bonus - Poli wants to reward shareholders for their faith in the company and the fact it has achieved an important milestone. 

It is no coincidence that it will also improve stock liquidity. 

“Given Aquila's market capitalisation, increased liquidity in the stock should improve the likelihood of the company being included in the ASX 200 or 300 index, which will lead to an increase in our market exposure,” Poli said. 

So the news is all good for Aquila shareholders. The news is also all good for Red Hill, the other player in the West Pilbara project. 

Red Hill falls under what is called the API joint venture vehicle, which is a partnership between AMCI and Aquila. 

API can earn up to 80 per cent in the West Pilbara project from Red Hill, but astute market watchers should note that 85 per cent of the resources to be mined in stage 1 of the West Pilbara project comes from Red Hill's joint venture leases with API. 

Also, AMCI has recently moved to a 19.9 per cent stake in Red Hill, and industry sources suggest that punters should “watch this space” for more goings-on in the not to distant future. 

Shares in Red Hill closed up more than 5 per cent today. Shares in Aquila jumped nearly 15 per cent.


----------



## Jimminy (7 May 2008)

imajica said:


> I couldn't believe the early weakness in the share price so decided to buy back in at $16.50 - currently $17.20  nice!
> 
> originally bought my first lot at $8.28 and sold a few weeks ago at $15.20




Glad to hear. I must say I had to comment last week about you selling as this stock is a rare diamond that I have been in for quite while and you sold prior to the main announcement we have been waiting on....

But you're back in that is all that matters. Stay in. lol.


----------



## imajica (7 May 2008)

Thanks for the encouraging words Jimminy! I will be holding onto these for a long time, that's for sure! After such a steep rise it can be tempting sometimes to lock some profits in. Just glad I was able to get in on the unexpected dip this morning! Tomorrow should be a strong day, being so close to the cut off date for the free shares!


----------



## michael_selway (7 May 2008)

imajica said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words Jimminy! I will be holding onto these for a long time, that's for sure! After such a steep rise it can be tempting sometimes to lock some profits in. Just glad I was able to get in on the unexpected dip this morning! Tomorrow should be a strong day, being so close to the cut off date for the free shares!




Yeah dont forget the coal as well 

*Date: 7/5/2008 
Author:  
Source: The Australian --- Page: 36 
Aquila Resources has announced that in 2012 its $A4.12 billion Pilbara projectwill produce 25 million tonnes of iron ore per year. However, some say the boomwill be over by then. Fortescue Metals Group is beginning exports in May 2008 ofore delivered from its own $A4 billion Pilbara project. Some $A1.79 billion ofAquila's expenditure is likely to go towards its key areas ofinfrastructure concern including the railway, ore wharf and deep-water channel *

thx

MS


----------



## osmosis (9 May 2008)

Anyone in the know regarding the AQA share price drop today? It seems quite steep given recent rises


----------



## imajica (9 May 2008)

the shares are trading ex-bonus - yesterday was the last day to get the free shares (1 for 5) - the drop today is in line with the free issue - it is expected


----------



## moolah (9 May 2008)

Am I correct in thinking that the announcement of bonus shares was on May the 6th and no one knew prior to this date?  If this is so could someone reply?

Also I can I ask if there has been any Chinese interest in AQA?

Thanks in advance. I just cannot wade through all the info today as I've already had my quota of research.


----------



## chewy (9 May 2008)

Q1) that is right
Q2) dunno - but no chance of a take over IMO most the shares are tied up with the big wigs so they would have no chance of getting a majority to sell. Way too much growth potential imo. 


And yeah 1 for 5 bonus was essentially a 20% gain - as that offer closed yesterday you would have to expect a 20%'ish drop today. But it has also risen substantially since the ann - so over all still up quite a bit.


----------



## moolah (9 May 2008)

Thanks Chewy. I appreciate  your help.

Very generous this bonus.  Have you ever seen a target on this from a broker?


----------



## action_jackson (9 May 2008)

So what are the CGT implications for bonus shares?  Is the Capital gain the full amount of the price the shares were sold at?

cheers


----------



## Jimminy (9 May 2008)

"So what are the CGT implications for bonus shares? Is the Capital gain the full amount of the price the shares were sold at?"

No CGT payable on bonus stock.


----------



## 56gsa (9 May 2008)

moolah said:


> Very generous this bonus.  Have you ever seen a target on this from a broker?




Brokers have been reluctant to cover this.. I see on comsec now that they have estimated EPS from 7 days ago with one broker/research?  Austock Ltd placing a 'hold' recommendation

I haven't found any broker research on the company website but it does have a number of press articles  - you'd be interested in the 1 may AFR article ...http://www.aquilaresources.com.au/go/investor-relations/press

cheers


----------



## ChomChom (9 May 2008)

There was a bullish article about Aquila this morning in the AFR, saying that Southern Cross Equities had just initiated coverage of Aquila with a "BUY" call and target price of $20.... not sure if the bonus was taken into account... if yes, ex-target price would be $16.6666?


----------



## Gekko (11 May 2008)

Chom Chom, if you find the article or if anyone else comes across it, please post it. Charlie Aitken has my respect. He's the only one who picked FMG early


----------



## ChomChom (11 May 2008)

Here is the article mate 







Does anyone know how they'll give the bonus shares? Will it be automatically added or will there be some kind of paperwork to fill (stupid question just to make this post long enough)?


----------



## Gekko (11 May 2008)

Thanks chom chom. Great article. UBS are advising everyone these days. Sounds like AMCI want full ownership of the ironore. They will need to pay full value. thanks


----------



## ChomChom (14 May 2008)

Lots of single digit trades this morning... looks like day traders are trying to drive the price down to buy at a bargain...

Is that bonus share given tomorrow evening? We'll see more movement after that


----------



## Gekko (14 May 2008)

The bonus shares should just come onto or appear in your account. If your unsure contact the share registry


----------



## imajica (15 May 2008)

bonus shares will appear in your account automatically on the 29th May - this date is different to the record date.


----------



## ChomChom (19 May 2008)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23718411-5005200,00.html

*Aquila Resources (AQA); Southern Cross Equities; Buy recommendation; 12-month share price target of $16.80;*


> THE champions of Fortescue Metals are now waving the pompoms for Tony Poli's Aquila Resources as one of the next big things on the resources landscape. With coal in the Bowen Basin and iron ore in the Pilbara, it is easy to see why Southern Cross has decided to throw some research resources at Aquila for the first time. Just like Fortescue, Aquila has had a big run-up in its share price over the past 12 months, with investors sitting on gains of about 300 per cent. That is despite the fact that the company is still years away from bringing to life its West Pilbara iron ore play and achieving a targeted coal production of 10 million tonnes. "Aquila is at the early stage of a long-term growth story," Southern Cross analyst Robert Bishop told clients as the broking house initiated coverage of Aquila. "Currently earnings are modest, with only one coal mine in production. More significant earnings are five years away, as the West Pilbara iron ore project and the Eagle Downs and Belvedere coal mines crank up. However, as additional projects are de-risked through further evaluation, approvals and funding, and if the full potential of the assets is realised, we expect further value to be recognised." While Southern Cross has put an initial 12-month share price target for Aquila stock of $16.80, it adds that the shares would be worth more than $20 each if bulk prices remain high and development risks are overcome to support the broker's "upside case" for the company.


----------



## 56gsa (19 May 2008)

Big fan of the medium - long term prospects of AQA and bought a while back, got my bonus shares etc...  but chart is perhaps looking a bit toppy and AQA today was looking red against all the green despite an intraday high - wonder if its going to have a breather particularly with people selling bonus shares ?  Will be watching the RSI - looks to be support/resistance at 61 so if it slips below this then could see weakness.  For those that 'mind the gap' there's still one sitting there between $10.70-$11...   would be snapping more up if it got back to those levels.


----------



## imajica (22 May 2008)

Bonus shares appeared in my account this morning! I thought they were going to be dispatched on the 29th May. Oh well, can't complain!


----------



## imajica (23 May 2008)

Aquila to Demerge Exploration Assets


Highlights:

• Demerger of Aquila’s exploration assets into a new listed vehicle, Aquila
Exploration Limited

• One new listed Aquila Exploration Limited share for every one existing Aquila
share

• Unlocking shareholder value through the recognition of Aquila’s exploration
assets in a separate listed vehicle

• Allows Aquila to focus on the development of its producing and advanced
development assets

Aquila Resources Limited (ASX:AQA “Aquila” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce its intention
to separate the Company’s exploration business from its production and advanced development
assets.
The separation will be effected by way of a scheme of arrangement, with the result that the exploration
assets will be demerged into a new separately listed entity, in order to unlock the underlying value of
these assets.
It is intended that Aquila’s current exploration assets, which principally comprise the southern African
coal, iron ore and manganese exploration interests, together with the wholly-owned Queensland coal
exploration projects, will be consolidated under a new holding entity, Aquila Exploration Limited
(“AEL”), which will be listed on the Australian Securities Exchange.


----------



## ChomChom (24 May 2008)

New article about the split: 
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23748567-5005200,00.html



> *Aquila's new billionaire gets ready to split
> *
> EVEN though he is Australia's newest billionaire miner, Aquila Resources boss Tony Poli says he has no qualms about starting the dream over again.
> 
> ...




I like the idea but I'm really curious about what the price of one "Aquila Mini Me" share will be? More or less 1$? Anybody wants to guess?


----------



## imajica (25 May 2008)

as there are around 205 million shares on issue - a $1 price for Aquila exploration would value the newly listed entity at around $200 million - reasonable I think if you take into account the sheer potential of their tenements


----------



## ChomChom (26 May 2008)

Another bullish article this morning in the Australian Financial Review "Street Talk" section.



> *Aquila moves into predators' sights*.
> 
> Aquila Resources' decision to spin off an exploration arm and Arcelor-Mittal's move on Macarthur Coal have only heightened the takeover speculation hanging over Aquila.
> 
> ...




Good times ahead for AQA...


----------



## ChomChom (26 May 2008)

Another good day for AQA and another good article from AAP The Ferret.
AQA is getting more and more coverage.

Nothing new here, but a good summary 



> *Market investors should have been rightly excited after news on Friday from Aquila Resources Ltd (ASX:AQA) that the company will spin off part of its business.	26/05/2008 11:00AM AEST *
> 
> Market investors should have been rightly excited after news on Friday from Aquila Resources Ltd (ASX:AQA) that the company will spin off part of its business through a one-for-one share arrangement in a new, separately listed company called Aquila Exploration (AEL).
> 
> ...


----------



## imajica (27 May 2008)

If you have a look at AQA's press archive on their website you will also notice there have also been articles in the Australian Financial Review and The West Australian


here's the link:

http://www.aquilaresources.com.au/go/investor-relations/press


----------



## ChomChom (28 May 2008)

Nice run today, went up to $17.95 but then selling pressure and closed at $16.85

Where from there now?


----------



## imajica (11 June 2008)

Increase of 1.211 Billion tonnes of coal to the
Resource Statement for the Belvedere Coal Project
to 3.866 Billion tonnes


Aquila Resources Limited (“Aquila” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce a significant
increase to the resource statement for the Belvedere Coal Project (“Belvedere”), in which the
Company has a 24.5% interest.
SRK Consulting was commissioned to provide an independent evaluation of the Coal Resources of
the Belvedere Coal Project.
The purpose of the evaluation was to provide:
• An objective assessment of the Coal Resources in accordance with the
Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and
Ore Reserves (JORC Code), 2004, for public reporting;
• A qualification of the potential utilisation of the Coal Resources within the mining
leases considering all aspects affecting the recovery of the in-situ Resources. The
benchmark for this estimation is the Australian Guidelines for Estimating and
Reporting of Inventory Coal, Coal Resources and Coal Reserves, 2003
The total Indicated and Inferred Resources for Belvedere is 3,866 Mt, including 1,526 Mt of
Indicated Resources. This represents an increase of 1,211Mt of coal from the initial
Resource statement which the Company reported in June 2005.


----------



## drillinto (11 June 2008)

June 10, 2008

Aquila Resources: The New Fortescue Metals?

By Our Man in Oz
www.minesite.com

God, almost certainly, did not make a second Andrew Forrest. Mr Forrest is Australia’s larger-than-life multi-billionaire founder and major shareholder of the iron ore miner, Fortescue Metals Group (FMG), which started shipping to China last month. While the thought of a Forrest clone is rather alarming, it’s not stopping the hunt for a replica. Australian investors are “touching the cloth” of anyone who might make them a Forrest-like fortune by selling commodities to China.
One contender, who hates it when a comparison is drawn, is a low-key Perth accountant-turned-miner, Tony Poli. On a personal level, Poli is most un-Forrestlike. On a corporate level, the comparison is compelling, right down to Poli’s new-found focus on iron ore, his position as dominant personal shareholder in the company he runs, and his grand plan to build a mine, railway and port. It mirrors what Forrest has just achieved at FMG most uncannily. 

Aquila Resources is Poli’s company, and the West Pilbara Iron Ore Project the plan which might create a business to rival FMG. Embryonic as it is, Poli’s vision is at roughly the same stage as FMG was at in 2004. Lots of talk and not a lot to show, yet. Over the next few months that will change for four simple reasons. Aquila has an iron ore resource which is expanding rapidly. China wants it. China is reported to have agreed to a 95 per cent iron ore price increase with Rio Tinto, and Poli has a reputation for delivering on his promises. 

If all goes well, Aquila will emerge with a half-share or more in a project costing US$3.9 billion to build, which is about the same as FMG spent. The start-up annual export target is 30 million tonnes of iron ore, to be shipped from a port Aquila will part own, and delivered off its own railway – all “do it yourself” similarities with FMG. At current iron ore prices, and assuming a production cost of US$20 a tonne, the Aquila project will earn an annual profit before tax, financing and accounting costs of US$1.3 billion. And that’s for starters. If the Rio Tinto price increase is real, Aquila (and FMG) will make even fatter profits. 

Like the FMG of four years ago, the Aquila plan is heady stuff. But, unlike FMG which had few believers, Aquila is attracting believers like flies around a Pilbara barbecue. From a standing start of A21 cents four years ago Aquila’s share price has soared to recent trades at A$15. In fact, that 7,000 per cent rise would be double at 14,000 per cent but for the fact that Aquila has undergone a one-for-one share split, and made a series of one-for-five bonus shares issues, including one last November and another last month. In theory, that means Aquila shares on a pre-split, and pre-bonus basis should be trading at closer to A$50 than A$15. Followers of FMG, which made a 10-for-one split last year, have noted how Aquila is adjusting its capital structure in a similar way. To put the two companies into perspective, FMG is currently valued on the ASX at A$27.5 billion. Aquila at A$3.6 billion. 

If the mining plan and capital structure bear similarities, the personal touch of Forrest and Poli on their respective companies is an even greater parallel. Both men live in Perth, the epicentre of the Australian end of the global resources boom. Both are in their forties with young families. At FMG, Forrest owns a commanding 36 per cent stake, valued today at A$9.9 billion. At Aquila, Poli owns a 31 per cent, valued today at A$1.1 billion. That seems a long way behind Forrest, but so is Poli’s iron ore plan. In four years time, and assuming China still wants raw materials, there is every chance that Poli will be on the same level of personal wealth as Forrest today. 

If all this sounds somewhat outlandish, consider the latest iron ore price rise and a forecast made yesterday by the chief economist of the stockbroking arm of Australia’s biggest bank, Commonwealth. Craig James said that the resources boom would lift Western Australia up to the position of Australia’s second richest state despite having just 10 per cent of the country’s population. Dramatic expansion of the iron ore and other resource industries has seen the WA economy expand by 50 per cent over the past five years while the economy in the most populous state, New South Wales, has expanded by 17 per cent over the same time. 

Other parallels include Forrest starting his business life as a stockbroker, before going nickel mining with the creation of the ill-fated Anaconda Nickel. Poli worked as an accountant before going gold mining with the creation of Eagle Mining in association with the even more low-key Charlie Bass, the almost silent shareholder in Aquila. Forrest’s adventure in nickel ended in turmoil. Poli’s gold venture ended with a fat cheque when he sold the business, and its Nimary Bore discovery, to Joe Gutnick’s Great Central Mines. It was that deal which taught Poli a lot about how to play on the corporate stage. 

After Eagle, Poli tried to buy the Ernest Henry copper and gold mine from the failed Pasminco, missed out, and then successfully sued the receiver because Poli could prove that he had made the first, and equal, bid. While that five year court case dragged on Poli also went coal exploring, starting in 2001, a time when no-one wanted the stuff. Discovery followed, as did the introduction of joint venture partners, and more dealing in assets. First partner was an American investment group called AMCI. Next came the big Brazilian, Vale. Corporate manoeuvres ensued but essentially Aquila has received a series of big cheques from Vale and fallen out of love with AMCI in a dispute which is eerily similar to what happened with Ernest Henry. 

Meanwhile, far from courtroom, Poli has found time to add iron ore to Aquila’s portfolio in joint venture with AMCI – which should make for some interesting meetings. He’s also stepped out across the Indian Ocean into South Africa where Aquila has reported encouraging discoveries of iron ore and manganese. It also found coal in Mozambique, but sold it to Riversdale. Three weeks ago, the Aquila story became even a little more complicated when Poli announced the latest “division” of the company, not on a share split basis, but by announcing the spinning out of most exploration assets into a new business called Aquila Exploration, and the retention of some Queensland coal, and West Pilbara Iron Ore Project. 

Now, we wait. Poli says the US$3.9 billion West Pilbara project could be in production by 2012. But, there’s also little doubt that he would prefer to take this big step with a joint venture partner, as he has always done in the past. That points to one enormous difference between Poli and Forrest. Poli, despite the plans on a Forrest-like scale, is a far more cautious man. He is very much the accountant with an eye on value-creation in careful bites. Forrest wants to consume the lot at one sitting. But, when boiled down the objectives of the two men are remarkably similar, as is their location, chosen commodity, background, personal interest in the company they run and an astonishingly positive economic setting, replete with ravenous Chinese demand for raw materials.


----------



## imajica (18 June 2008)

what a great article!

AQA up over a dollar yesterday and nobody says a word - its funny, even on a great stock forum site such as this and people still chase the penny dreadfuls - each to their own


----------



## michael_selway (18 June 2008)

imajica said:


> what a great article!
> 
> AQA up over a dollar yesterday and nobody says a word - its funny, even on a great stock forum site such as this and people still chase the penny dreadfuls - each to their own




Hi ima, do you think CDS is a penny dreadful or hopeful?

thx

MS

------------------------------------------------


----------



## imajica (18 June 2008)

Haven't had a look at CDS yet - running like a freight train today - will do a bit of research tonight


----------



## michael_selway (18 June 2008)

imajica said:


> Haven't had a look at CDS yet - running like a freight train today - will do a bit of research tonight




yep also AVA today. Btw AQA still doing ok 

*AQA - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -6.6 1.4 32.8 32.5 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## 56gsa (20 June 2008)

imajica said:


> Increase of 1.211 Billion tonnes of coal to the Resource Statement for the Belvedere Coal Project to 3.866 Billion tonnes



what is this worth - i'm trying to get my head around these numbers??  I understand this is bituminous coal which is selling for $150 per tonne (why is it so hard to find prices for coal??).  If this is right then there just seem to be a hell of a lot of zeros on the value of this project (the increase is $180bn in itself - tell me this isn't right) (25% AQA)

they have just announced an initial resource for red hill (100% AQA) of 75mt - this is metallurgical coal (i think worth $300 per tonne?) - so thats another $22bn??


----------



## imajica (20 June 2008)

you are right on the money! The market has always failed to value AQA correctly - in time, the share price will truly reflect their world class coal and iron ore interests


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2008)

Nice little ascending traingle happening here leading to potential breakout from 2 months of consolidation.


----------



## dj_420 (2 July 2008)

56gsa said:


> what is this worth - i'm trying to get my head around these numbers??  I understand this is bituminous coal which is selling for $150 per tonne (why is it so hard to find prices for coal??).  If this is right then there just seem to be a hell of a lot of zeros on the value of this project (the increase is $180bn in itself - tell me this isn't right) (25% AQA)
> 
> they have just announced an initial resource for red hill (100% AQA) of 75mt - this is metallurgical coal (i think worth $300 per tonne?) - so thats another $22bn??




Yes it is a big resource but Vale have 75% and they also carry the option to buy out the remaining 25% from AQA. Very poor management IMO for a world class resource which will no doubt be bought for a song. 

And in the case of this resource, do you think that Vale would actually let AQA retain a 25% holding if they had that option to control the entire resource?

Mismanagement of assets or incomplete understanding of what was actually in the deposit. AQA should have proven up the resource and then opened the door for farmin partners, not the other way around. Anyway just my two cents. And one more point is that if Vale buy out the remaining 25% AQA don't even carry any FOB royalties!!! Just something to think about.


----------



## Go Nuke (3 July 2008)

WOW..down 16% today so far!!!

Resources are getting smashed today.

Good buying oppertunity for some perhaps?


----------



## Caliente (3 July 2008)

YES. I have just picked up about 2000 Units. Looking for a bounce tommorow.

MCC has bounced really nicely off the $14 level. I can't believe how badly it got trashed after announcing its foray into the Pilbara for its massive IO project.

Huge IO. Huge Coking Coal. This one is going to bounce. Grab some before market close if you want....

-Cali

DYOR - not a financial adviser etc etc... =)


----------



## imajica (18 July 2008)

Something to think about:

BHP buys New Hope coals New Saraji deposit for 2.5 billion (690 Mt of coking coal)

AQA has 25% share in Belvedere (950 Mt of coking coal) - If we assume the BHP valuation as a ball park figure then this is worth around 3.4 billion dollars.

This is massive as it gives the market a tangible indication as to how much their share is worth. If Vale makes an offer of this magnitude then this would almost match AQA's current market capitalisation. Moreover, the 3.5 billion is pretty much the funds required to fully develop their huge pilbara iron ore project. This is huge people!


----------



## grace (18 July 2008)

imajica said:


> Something to think about:
> 
> BHP buys New Hope coals New Saraji deposit for 2.5 billion (690 Mt of coking coal)
> 
> ...




Well, you might be cheating yourself short here.
Sale for new Saraji was
$2.5 billion cash
$1.2 billion in BHP shares (last time I looked they were still worth something)

$3.7 billion Total
I've always wanted to try and value this thing, but I've lacked the skills on coal.  Do you want to have another go.


----------



## dj_420 (18 July 2008)

Vale has the option to take out that project 100%, I dont know why everyone keeps ignoring that point. Might be worthwhile looking at the clauses and identifying what AQA would actually get if Vale exercised this option rather than valuing it off a BHP transaction. Just IMO.


----------



## imajica (19 July 2008)

Yes they can exercise that option for 4 or 5 billion dollars !!!

That would only send AQA's share price into orbit


----------



## bryan_palmer (8 August 2008)

Up 16% today, what's going on with Aquila? Has it got something to do with the fact that FLX is in a trading halt?


----------



## Go Nuke (20 August 2008)

wow.

Why the sudden and big jump in AQA's share price today?

Speeding ticket in the mail?

I know BHP is also having a good day, but I wouldn't have thought that would have much to do with AQA's exposure to iron ore.
Coal perhaps?
CEY is up 8%+ today and MCC up 6.4%.

Shame my coal juniors aren't up like that


----------



## imajica (20 August 2008)

http://www.aquilaresources.com.au/files/AFR 080820 pg 20.pdf


This article explains why, confirmation of demerging of exploration assets later in the year, huge takeover talks - there will be strong interest in the stock


----------



## Go Nuke (4 September 2008)

Well I'm going out on a limb here and saying that AQA has formed a triple top!

I know fundamentaly it has alot of upside, but chart wise I see the triple top:

I believe this will come back to around $12.
A fall to this value would probably put it on the 200 day MA as well, which would act as support.

Bollingers are also way out there, so a retracement back to the lower band is also fuel to my belief.

Mind you, we could see a rebound in resources which would change everything


----------



## AlarmClock (25 September 2008)

Just notices this article, what do you think? -

CITIC Group, the largest state-owned investment enterprise in China, shows interest in bidding for the iron ore and coal assets in Aquila Resources, the fourth-largest Australian mining company by market capitalization, the South China Morning Post reported on Monday, citing market sources.
CITIC is considering buying both the iron ore and coal assets that Aquila has put up for sale.

Last month, the Australian company had assigned investment banks Citigroup and Macquarie to conduct a strategic review and had begun to approach several interested parties on the matter.

CITIC Group may realize the acquisition directly or through subsidiary CITIC Resources Holdings<1205>, according to sources.

Wuhan Iron and Steel Group, the mainland's third-largest steel company, had also expressed interest in the proposed sale of Aquila's iron ore assets, sources said earlier.

However, potential bidders are still waiting for Aquila to disclose more details the assets it intends to sell, according to the source.


----------



## JTLP (9 October 2008)

MAMMA MIA!

Has this market darling taken a fall from grace or what! From its highs of just 2 months ago to almost at its 52 week low...and boy has it been a whopping drop. They have massive reserves in Iron Ore and Coal, planning spin offs, look to be stable...might have to inspect this one a little closer...


----------



## michael_selway (9 October 2008)

JTLP said:


> MAMMA MIA!
> 
> Has this market darling taken a fall from grace or what! From its highs of just 2 months ago to almost at its 52 week low...and boy has it been a whopping drop. They have massive reserves in Iron Ore and Coal, planning spin offs, look to be stable...might have to inspect this one a little closer...




Yeah not sure what happened here

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 46.4 34.2 48.7 -- 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 -- *

thx

MS


----------



## JTLP (20 October 2008)

Wellity wellity wellity...does this announcement contribute to the massive fall that AQA has suffered:

Aquila Not To Proceed With Demerger of Exploration Assets

Basically outlines the credit crunch and equity markets as not being the best time to float...yadi yada will look to redo it when stability returns.

Dropped nearly 15% for the day...ouch

They actually received a please explain from the ASX 12 days before this ann...surely some of the bigger boys must have known...

I do not own but am looking to...what are others thoughts on this ann and AQA


----------



## Miner (21 October 2008)

JTLP said:


> Wellity wellity wellity...does this announcement contribute to the massive fall that AQA has suffered:
> 
> Aquila Not To Proceed With Demerger of Exploration Assets
> 
> ...



They have put all strategic appointments in a pseudo halt
Kevin and his team having interesting time
Nothing to blame and they are doing a favour to accept the reality. What happens they recruit and then sack . Gosh


----------



## Sean K (19 February 2009)

Oh dear, what a disaster for buy and holders from the peak. eeeek!

I'm tempted to put this in the bottom pickers thread and take a pluck that $2.00 was a bottom, but it's just a pluck based on the last 4 months of consolidation between $2.00 and $4.00, but it's still gently sliding more downish. Would have to take a break through $4.00 maybe for it to look anything but bearish longer term, but cripes, that's about 75% gain from here....

Maybe turnaround story once IO and coal outlook is better? Maybe another easy target for the Chinese?


----------



## Miner (19 February 2009)

kennas said:


> Oh dear, what a disaster for buy and holders from the peak. eeeek!
> 
> I'm tempted to put this in the bottom pickers thread and take a pluck that $2.00 was a bottom, but it's just a pluck based on the last 4 months of consolidation between $2.00 and $4.00, but it's still gently sliding more downish. Would have to take a break through $4.00 maybe for it to look anything but bearish longer term, but cripes, that's about 75% gain from here....
> 
> Maybe turnaround story once IO and coal outlook is better? Maybe another easy target for the Chinese?




Hi Kennas

How D
I am a little perplexed with your note on AQA with a desire to keep it in bottom drawer notwithstanding IO scrips generally not having good time.

But the share has done remarkably well : already up by more than 8 %. Is that what you are guessing the Chinese predators on this one too ? THe volume of sale is not much however. God Saves Australia if your thoughts are true as it will enable the Chinese Steel makers to throttle our iron ore producers from Australia through back door control by virtue of their ownership of RTIO, AQA, CITI Pacifc and others.

Here is the trading for AQA

Code  Last  % Chg  Bid  Offer  Open  High  Low  Vol  
AQA 2.480 *8.3%* 2.460 2.480 2.250 2.480 2.220 88,013


----------



## Sean K (19 February 2009)

Miner said:


> Hi Kennas
> 
> How D
> I am a little perplexed with your note on AQA with a desire to keep it in bottom drawer notwithstanding IO scrips generally not having good time.



Hi Miner, Not bottom drawer, but bottom pickers, as in - found a bottom. Maybe the $2.00ish mark is it. Next leg down in the overall market may gazump that idea, or not.


----------



## JTLP (19 February 2009)

I've been tempted to get on the AQA train for a long time now...especially with the resources etc. But they just seem to keep sliding lower (as Kennas noted). The range has been pretty much from around 2.20 - 3 ish for the last 3 months (and sliding)...nothing spectacular.

I had this coupled with FLX as the 2 standouts from last year...but would rather be in FLX as this time due to the always lingering T/O...

Does AQA have any predators (aside from zi Chinese???)???


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2009)

kennas said:


> I'm tempted to put this in the bottom pickers thread and take a pluck that $2.00 was a bottom, but it's just a pluck based on the last 4 months of consolidation between $2.00 and $4.00,



This was an outstanding breakout a few weeks ago, consolidated nicely, and has now broken out again. Maybe a bottom is in? EWers might say we're now into a W3.


----------



## beamstas (16 April 2009)

AQA has recently popped. 

From an EW point of view we could have a wave-1 in place, with a running flat wave 2. We should be commencing a wave 3 now and would expect a triangle consolodation to come back to a shallow wave 4

Brad

EDIT: Didn't see Kennas chart as wasn't logged in
Sorry Kennas


----------



## enigmatic (5 May 2009)

This one had fallen of my radar but been looking at it the last few days and looks like its having another run. Is there something behind these runs of late. This is definite a long term play for me with the full impact coming on arround 2012-2013 with a few more projects 2015 

Looked a little further and there has been a few Iron Ore increases


----------



## enigmatic (6 May 2009)

Well Looks like its still heading upwards broke through my expected resistance its had a few runs like this before and then consolidated might be a good time to pick some up soonish.


----------



## enigmatic (8 May 2009)

I'm surpised this hasn't recieved a speeding ticket.. The last 6 days AQA has opened the following day above the previous close with only today showing some sign of weakness, which could be just a result of the market.

I hold got in at 3.10 so Quite happy were its at however with so many projects in the pipeline looking forward to higher highs in the next few years.
Great long term stock might of run alot of its course for short term though.
It did fall heavily from $10 so you never know it might run up to the $10 support quickly. 



DYOR


----------



## Sean K (13 May 2009)

kennas said:


> I'm tempted to put this in the bottom pickers thread and take a pluck that $2.00 was a bottom,



  

Arrrghhhhh!!!!!!!!!

The ultimate, 'hesitation and all shall be lost' example. 



Pick any other coal stock and you could do the same. 

What an AMAZING lost opportunity.


----------



## Go Nuke (13 May 2009)

Ah just buy in on the retracement.

AQA is a great long term play I reckon. Shame my cash is parked elsewhere perhaps till the limelight comes back to iron Ore.

(I don't hold AQA)


----------



## minxb (14 May 2009)

I've only just started looking at this sort of thing but this one seems to be going down again. Does anyone think that it might come back up? 

What is a retracement?


----------



## enigmatic (15 June 2009)

Well this one has paid off a little.. should be some consolidation between $5.5 and 6.. however it has been trailing the XJO since march Still have confidence this will get back up... with all the projects in the pipeline.. whats everyone elses thought


----------



## justiceotp (16 June 2009)

Am enjoying this one jumped in at the right time and got a few @ $3.60 be nice if it keeps going north


----------



## enigmatic (10 July 2009)

Well looking like a potential break out again for AQA might be on the cards 
The chart is a Point and Figure of AQA.


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2009)

Oh dear. 

So many opportunities in this crisis. And I'm still mostly sitting on my hands. 

I'm torn between hoping there is another leg down, and just being happy that what I've got invested has done OK.

This was the fish that got completely away.


----------



## enigmatic (24 July 2009)

Surprisingly this is the 3rd leg up I have jumped on 3.10 4.22 and 5.32 neither one has failed to delivery although traded 4.22

Kenna's cant go Past what AQA has in the pipeline and with some possible co-operation with FMG things in the future are looking good.

Good luck to all those that have been buying some AQA..


----------



## Zird (11 August 2009)

AQA up 9% today. Kennas you are on the ball once again. Thanks for the charts. Still got a way to go before return to previous highs.  It is surprising how little attention this company gets when the future looks so bright.


----------



## Sean K (11 August 2009)

This little move was probably on the back of the FLX takeover. AQA having substantial iron and coal would probably be on the dart board as well. Not sure about capital structure and % ownership to how easy they could be taken. Really been a great run for holders, or those seeing a bounce from around March.


----------



## Zird (12 August 2009)

Thanks also Enigmatic for your research and charts on AQA I have been holding for 12 months and will hold long term unless we I jump on the  rise and off on the falls but as my holding is not large I will have to work out the economics of it..

What is the best way of predicting when each fall will occur - is it by watching the volumes drop plus taking an average rise from the previous rises to get an approximation?


----------



## Zird (12 August 2009)

Some OS Aquila news from The Steel Guru

HudBay Minerals announces JV with Aquila Resources
Monday, 10 Aug 2009

HudBay Minerals Inc announced that it has entered into an agreement with Aquila Resources Inc granting HudBay the right to acquire a majority interest in Aquila's Back Forty Project located in Menominee County of Michigan.

Under the agreement HudBay has agreed to subscribe for 12,141,051 common shares of Aquila a 14.9% ownership interest at a price of CDN 0.1827 per share for an investment of CDN 2.2 million. Completion of the subscription is subject to receipt of approval from the Toronto Stock Exchange. Upon completion of the subscription, HudBay will obtain an option to acquire a 51% ownership interest in the Project through the expenditure of USD 10 million within three years and the right to further increase its ownership to 65% by completing a feasibility study, submitting an application for permitting the Project and making certain option payments. Upon HudBay acquiring a 51% interest in the Project a joint venture will be formed between the parties. HudBay will act as operator for the joint venture and will have marketing rights to the metal production from the Project.



The Back Forty Project includes an advanced exploration stage volcanogenic massive sulfide deposit containing zinc, gold, copper and silver. An updated NI 43-101 compliant resource estimate announced on January 15, 2009 by Aquila consists of 8.5 million tonnes in the measured and indicated category and an additional 1.2 million tonnes in the inferred category. Much of the deposit can be mined using open pit methods, which could allow for faster, lower cost mine development compared to underground mining. The Project also includes an exploration land package of approximately 9,600 acres which will allow HudBay to use its award winning exploration techniques for VMS deposits.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

Strategic stake taken from Baosteel for 15% of the company.

AQA has had a great run the past 6 months. 

What an awesome recovery.

Long term, this is a good deal which should pave the way for finances required to move their projects forward. 

A company changer perhaps. 

Should set it up for significant growth into the future.

Of cource, will be subject to the general market conditions as well, blah blah.


----------



## swm79 (28 August 2009)

i feel your pain on this one kennas (if you're still not holding) - i was looking at buying into AQA back in April when they started talking to FMG about developing a port in Anketell... then with FLX going its looking even more valueable. Southern Cross Equities has put a short term $8 target on it and put a value on them at a full take over of $12


----------



## Miro (18 September 2009)

AQA's P/E ratio has gone up to 114.26 today.

How can this be sustainable?!

Debt/Equity ratio is only 7.6% though.

I own quite a bit of AQA and it has had a great rally over the past months but the P/E ratio makes me worried.

Can anyone comment on that? Thanks.


----------



## swm79 (18 September 2009)

Miro said:


> AQA's P/E ratio has gone up to 114.26 today.
> 
> How can this be sustainable?!
> 
> ...




tells you that the price is WAY to high compared to actual and projected earnings.

generally you like to buy on high PEs and sell on low PEs but 114 is VERY optimistic... usually a high PE is telling you there is a lot of growth expectation or they've bubbled... it will either have to grow at an astonishing rate or drop in price... given the connections with china, the fact that coking coal is THE industry to be in right now and their strategic alliances with FMG it has potential written all over it - but DYOR!!!!!

 still cant believe i didnt get in when they were at $2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skc (18 September 2009)

swm79 said:


> tells you that the price is WAY to high compared to actual and *projected earnings.
> *
> generally you like to buy on high PEs and sell on low PEs but 114 is VERY optimistic... usually a high PE is telling you there is a lot of growth expectation or they've bubbled... it will either have to grow at an astonishing rate or drop in price... given the connections with china, the fact that coking coal is THE industry to be in right now and their strategic alliances with FMG it has potential written all over it - but DYOR!!!!!
> 
> still cant believe i didnt get in when they were at $2!!!!!!!!!!




Depends on whether that PE is historical or projected.

If their E was an unusally small number last year, and the PE is based historical E then 114 means nothing. Say if this year's earning is 10x last year, then a forward PE of 11 doesn't look too silly.


----------



## swm79 (18 September 2009)

skc said:


> Depends on whether that PE is historical or projected.
> 
> If their E was an unusally small number last year, and the PE is based historical E then 114 means nothing. Say if this year's earning is 10x last year, then a forward PE of 11 doesn't look too silly.




true, that WOULD be the case if it was retrospectively calculated... but most brokers are listing weighted average: (most current actual E + projected next year E)/2

even using that AQA's PE is 114


----------



## Miro (18 September 2009)

skc said:


> Depends on whether that PE is historical or projected.
> 
> If their E was an unusally small number last year, and the PE is based historical E then 114 means nothing. Say if this year's earning is 10x last year, then a forward PE of 11 doesn't look too silly.




CommSec doesn't have the data. I'm not sure who it was but someone valued the company at $8 / share. I guess I'll wait a bit longer, then sell. I don't like to speculate too much and try to stay away from companies that don't pay dividends.


----------



## Zird (9 October 2009)

Aquila SP has been steadily rising for some time. Yes  Kennas,  I am still crying in my beer that I could have purchased an AQA share not so long ago for less than a packet of beer nuts.
I bought in last year pre recession when AQA was going gangbusters and slowly getting getting my money back. 

*Anybody got any projections on where this company longterm SP will end up and when?
*

Alex Wilson | October 08, 2009
Article from:  Dow Jones Newswires

CHINA'S Baosteel Group has been asked by Australia's Foreign Investment Review Board to resubmit its application to take a 15 per cent stake in junior coal and iron ore group Aquila Resources.

China's biggest steelmaker plans to invest up to $285.6 million in Aquila to earn a stake of up to 15 per cent and to provide the Australian miner with sources of low-cost financing from Chinese institutions for its projects.

FIRB has 30 days to make a ruling on foreign investments and can then extend for a further 90 days if it decides it needs more time.

The regulator and the Australian government have been wrestling with a fresh influx of investment in the nation's key mining sector by Chinese state-owned enterprises, and have been asking many investors to withdraw and resubmit their applications as the 30-day deadline approaches, rather than trigger the 90-day extension.

FIRB has said the Australian government's preference is for state-backed entities to take minority stakes in junior Australian miners, a requirement the Aquila deal meets, and that it will assess whether deals are in the national interest on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Miro (30 October 2009)

*Aquila Resources enters trading halt*

Shares in Aquila Resources Ltd have been placed in a pre-open trading halt at the company's request, pending the "imminent announcement" of the Foreign Investment Review Board's (FIRB) response to a $US240 million bid for the iron ore explorer by China's largest steelmaker, Baosteel.

The trading halt follows a request from the FIRB earlier this month for Baosteel to resubmit its bid for Aquila, in which it is seeking a 15 per cent stake.

In a statement to the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX), Aquila said it will remain in a trading halt until an announcement is made, expected to occur before Tuesday November 3.

Shares in the company last traded at $7.18. 

link: http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ng-halt-pd20091030-XAUFN?opendocument&src=rss


----------



## TheAbyss (16 November 2009)

Black Rock have taken up 5% of AQA which explains the continued SP rise lately.

Link below from The Australian as to what Black Rock look to buy which augers well for AQA.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...-copper-platinum/story-e6frg9df-1225798252166


----------



## enigmatic (17 November 2009)

Aquila is a definitely long term play. Seem to have continue demand for the shares. However i believe its true potential is arround 2012-2015 once all there exploration targets both coal, iron ore, Manganese start coming to producing..

with the API project providing a Rail and Port of possible 350mtpa in the future if it is done right they will open up the West Pilbara to many smaller projects great potential. 

DYOR.. long term holder of AQA.


----------



## jag6275 (18 November 2009)

For any short-term traders take note of yesterday's shooting star formation. Just something to bear in mind...


----------



## Out Too Soon (18 November 2009)

jag6275 said:


> For any short-term traders take note of yesterday's shooting star formation. Just something to bear in mind...




Thanks Jag, yes it's a shooting star formation= otherwise known as "the horse has already bolted"
  I was considering a BUY on this a few days ago 
  (PS: I didn't )


----------



## bryan_palmer (25 November 2009)

AQA has been rising pretty fast in the last few days, anyone know why? I would've thought the Baosteel investment was priced in already.


----------



## Miro (30 November 2009)

*AQUILA ANNOUNCES BONUS ISSUE*

Aquila Resources Limited (ASX:AQA “the Company” or “Aquila”) is pleased to announce that the Company will issue bonus shares to its shareholders, to recognise the significant progress that the Company has made in its coal, iron ore and manganese projects over the last 12 months and the Strategic Co-operation with Baosteel Group Corporation.

In addition, the free entitlement is intended to encourage greater liquidity in the Company’s shares which in turn, should improve the likelihood of the Company being included in the ASX100 Index.

Official announcement: http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20091130/pdf/01017218.pdf

Shares up 10% two hours after opening.

The 52 week low is $1.90 per share, now trading at $10.70!


----------



## Zird (2 January 2010)

nice steady continous climb up - not sure where it is headed but closing in on the highest sp of 18 months ago.  Nice going boys glad I kept faith.


----------



## bryan_palmer (3 January 2010)

AQA probably going into ASX100 on higher market cap and more liquidity following the bonus issue. When does the new S&P/ASX100 list come into play?


----------



## theresem411 (28 January 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new on the forum.  Anyone have any ideas about where AQA is going in the short term?  It seems to be sliding as fast as it had risen! 

Am enjoying the correspondence - the more I read, the more I need to read!


----------



## Sean K (28 January 2010)

theresem411 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on the forum.  Anyone have any ideas about where AQA is going in the short term?  It seems to be sliding as fast as it had risen!
> 
> Am enjoying the correspondence - the more I read, the more I need to read!



Well, disregarding any fundamentals, the faster a stock goes up, the faster it will go down during a consolidation/correction. A steady climb, with longer periods of consolidation is much healthier for long term consistant rises. Have a think of the mechanics of why that might happen on a psychological level.


----------



## theresem411 (28 January 2010)

Thanks Kennas, I will try and work out what it is you are trying to tell me!  Being new to the whole trading thing, sometimes it's necessary to be bludgeoned with the obvious!


----------



## TheAbyss (28 January 2010)

theresem411 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on the forum.  Anyone have any ideas about where AQA is going in the short term?  It seems to be sliding as fast as it had risen!
> 
> Am enjoying the correspondence - the more I read, the more I need to read!




AQA has been a good one for a while now. What better way to play IO and Coal? Whether it can keep going is problematic as it has been a decent run for a while now.

May just be taking a break, profit taking or correcting? Not sure on that. Volumes are still low on this pull back so other than taking some profit off the table i am staying for a while yet.

AQA has bounced off $9.00 a few times since early December. If it closes beneath $9 i would be concerned otherwise another leg up after a refresh?


----------



## skc (28 January 2010)

TheAbyss said:


> AQA has been a good one for a while now. What better way to play IO and Coal? Whether it can keep going is problematic as it has been a decent run for a while now.
> 
> May just be taking a break, profit taking or correcting? Not sure on that. Volumes are still low on this pull back so other than taking some profit off the table i am staying for a while yet.
> 
> AQA has bounced off $9.00 a few times since early December. If it closes beneath $9 i would be concerned otherwise another leg up after a refresh?




My random guess of the day... AQA to bounce back up to $10.4 before heading back down... it needs to conform to a textbook H&S, doesn't it?

It is a unique stock on the market that gives you exposure to both, although coal and IO are pretty correlated (so not much diversification benefits in the finance sense).


----------



## Miro (1 February 2010)

skc said:


> My random guess of the day... AQA to bounce back up to $10.4 before heading back down... it needs to conform to a textbook H&S, doesn't it?
> 
> It is a unique stock on the market that gives you exposure to both, although coal and IO are pretty correlated (so not much diversification benefits in the finance sense).




It doesn't look like it ... a 30% decline in the share price in the past couple of weeks

Jan 12th - $11.13
Jan 29th - $8.53
and today it's down 7% at open


----------



## theresem411 (3 June 2010)

Hi, Still new to trading and hold AQA. Anyone have any thoughts on what's happening at the moment.  Disappointing run of late.


----------



## Miro (4 June 2010)

theresem411 said:


> Hi, Still new to trading and hold AQA. Anyone have any thoughts on what's happening at the moment.  Disappointing run of late.



I sold off all my AQA shares in mid February on the way up, I missed the top by a dollar but it's now it's trading lower anyway.

I believe we're in a commodity bust (2008 repeating)
- look at Shanghai index - it's a screaming bear market since 2007 and it wants to go lower
- oil, copper, pretty much commodities across the board, everything is going lower
- money supply in the states is shrinking

If you're new to shares this is a risky trade. It's not 2009 when everything was going higher. Be extra careful.


----------



## theresem411 (4 June 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts.  I'm enough in front to get out and still be happy. Maybe I should take the hint!


----------



## Miro (4 June 2010)

theresem411 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.  I'm enough in front to get out and still be happy. Maybe I should take the hint!




Markets are setup to retrace 50% of the recent leg down. I'd get the stock off the table when XAO moves back to around 4600, if it makes it all the way there.


----------



## beatthemarket (8 August 2012)

*A bullish bottom wedge has formed* on Aquila Resources. This signal indicates that the price may rise to the range of A$2.50/sh to A$2.80/sh. A Bottom Wedge is considered a bullish signal, marking a possible reversal of the current downtrend. The pattern is formed during a downtrend and shows two trendlines converging. The technical event occurs when the price breaks upward out of the Wedge formation and closes above the upper, falling trendline, thereby confirming the pattern.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 June 2013)

Quite a strong contraction of open-close price range.  Just below the trendline unortunately.  However last time it did a very similar pattern, it resulted in a strong move up.  Might wait for tomorrow's open.


----------



## notting (11 June 2014)

Someone probably M&G Investment management sold 12% or so of AQA at 3.75.  The offer price is 3.40.  Some other large holdings went across at that price.
They say it's MIN that's going to make a counter offer.
Gone from stupid to insane.

Some say it makes sense because MIN has considerable contractual arrangements with AQA.  How does that make sense, exactly?

If I was holding I would not be for a minute longer.  There is considerable risk that Biosteel will walk.


----------



## skyQuake (11 June 2014)

Although there's talk of a bid by MIN, the big crossing could simple be a blocking stake. Or something to use in negotiations to protect MIN's own interests


----------



## notting (17 June 2014)

Whilst there is plenty of forced liquidation of Iron Ore as collateral due to the CCPs clamp downs on the practice of using raw materials as collateral for shadow banking loans.  The market dominos have been falling as a result because others are also forced to sell Iron Ore collateral to offset risk of it going too low and the loans losing their backing. The communists have also ordered their comrades in business to buy foreign Iron Ore miners. 
Manipulation and some vote of confidence in Iron Ore.
They have also been stimulating buy stealth.
In other words trying not too look like they are stimulating to try to keep up the show that the model is transforming.

The Chinese market has been moving up on higher volumes over the last week or so indicating that it is not all over just yet.

Opportunity!


----------



## System (10 August 2014)

On July 29th, 2014, Aquila Resources Limited (AQA) was removed from the ASX's official list following the compulsory acquisition by Baosteel Resources Australia and Aurizon Operations Limited.


----------

